# 03/18 Raw Discussion Thread: The Beast comes to Chicago



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Allstate Arena, Chicago, Il*​


> Universal Champion Brock Lesnar returns to Raw in Chicago, where his WrestleMania opponent Seth Rollins will be waiting. Will we bear witness to a physical confrontation between The Beast Incarnate and “The Beastslayer”?











*The Beast returns before WrestleMania*​


> One week after Seth Rollins’ victory over Brock Lesnar’s longtime training partner, Shelton Benjamin, the Universal Champion comes to Raw with the red brand’s most prestigious prize in tow. What will happen when The Beast Incarnate and “The Beastslayer” meet under the same roof? Will Rollins bring the fight to Lesnar three weeks before their anticipated battle at WrestleMania?











*Drew McIntyre, Shield hunter*​


> This past Monday night, Drew McIntyre accomplished the impossible by single-handedly taking apart two members of The Shield — one of the most dominant factions in sports-entertainment history — in back-to-back barrages. First, he ambushed Roman Reigns before The Big Dog’s scheduled match against Baron Corbin, requiring Reigns to receive immediate medical attention. Then, in a Falls Count Anywhere Match, The Scottish Psychopath dismantled Dean Ambrose, putting away The Lunatic Fringe with a Claymore after trapping Ambrose in a metal guardrail.
> 
> Can Ambrose and Reigns attain retribution against McIntyre in Chicago, or will the savage Scotsman keep the brothers on the defensive?











> After Nia Jax and Tamina dared to put their hands on Beth Phoenix at WWE Fastlane, the WWE Hall of Famer retaliated on Raw, bringing the fight to “The Samoan Slaughterhouse” alongside her former tag team partner and longtime friend, Natalya.
> 
> They say that anything can happen in WWE, and that’s doubly true on The Road to WrestleMania. Are we witnessing a “Divas of Doom” reunion, with The Glamazon teaming up with The Queen of Harts once more?











> On Raw, live in his hometown of Pittsburgh, WWE Hall of Famer Kurt Angle announced that his career was winding down, and that he would be embarking on a farewell tour leading to his final match at this year’s WrestleMania.
> 
> Apollo Crews was first to challenge The Olympic Hero on his four-week retirement run, ultimately falling to the Angle Slam at the end of an intensely competitive match. Who will Angle face next?











*No. Holds. Barred.*​


> Triple H gave Batista what he wanted: a one-on-one match against The Game at WrestleMania. But the battle will be on The Cerebral Assassin’s terms, and will be a No Holds Barred Match.
> 
> When these former Evolution allies clashed at WrestleMania 21 for the World Heavyweight Championship, it was The Animal who walked away with the victory. But after viciously attacking Triple H’s mentor Ric Flair and provoking one of the most ruthless Superstars in history, has Batista sealed his own fate?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:brock4 :brock3 :brock :brock2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FINALLY.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:brock2

:brock

Might have to tune in again


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean is mentioned in the preview. This pleases me. That's hope for him not being written off TV.

I reckon we could be heading for a tag match of some sort at Mania with him & Roman tbh.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean is mentioned in the preview. This pleases me. That's hope for him not being written off TV.
> 
> I reckon we could be heading for a tag match of some sort at Mania with him & Roman tbh.


I hope not. I'm so sick of random Shield members being thrown in tag team matches or Shield reunions for tag team matches, or "we have nothing else for you" alliances of McIntyre, Corbin and Lashley.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

cant wait to see my brock again.  he'd better fuck up seth more like last time when he did those half-dozen F5's


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

You know not much is happening when they have to resort to Nattie and McIntyre in the preview...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Where's this being held? The allstate arena?

If so, Cena is 100% Angle's announcement. I'm pretty sure that is where Cena debuted and had his match with Angle.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106657626748796928


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Where's this being held? The allstate arena?
> 
> If so, Cena is 100% Angle's announcement. I'm pretty sure that is where Cena debuted and had his match with Angle.


Yeah, that's where RAW will be held next week. Good call on Cena, can definitely see it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's funny that Beth returning even just for a WM match is more interesting to me than Brock and his pet con artist


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's RAW & despite being WM season, I feel the following gif would be a great 'How To" reminder about the flagship program.....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rollins vs McIntyre again? For fuck's sake man.

Can we not use him in an angle that lasts the entire show with Lesnar? FUCK man I hate these people. The first night Roman comes back, they run an entire angle for 3 hours where they try to get Ambrose to agree to a Shield reunion. Why are they not willing to run a show-long angle with Rollins and Lesnar? We need some fuckin build here for these guys. 

These are my predictions for RAW:

-Lesnar/Heyman cut a cliche boring promo to start the show and Heyman says that Lesnar winning is a spoiler. Same shit. 
-Rollins interrupts and insults Lesnar for not showing up to work and being in it for the money. Same shit.
-Rollins gets attacked by Lesnar during the McIntyre match
-Vince blows a load backstage at the prospect of Roman making the save
-Vince then has Roman make the save, attacking McIntyre to set up their feud for WM and thereby protecting his Shield brethren
-Roman and Brock have a staredown. The crowd are still hot for Roman seeing as he just got back from cancer.
-Vince blows another load backstage, this time covering his entire computer screen, because this is the reaction he has always wanted from a Brock/Roman segment
-Vince at this point is thinking about scrapping Drew/Roman and adding Roman to the WM match between Rollins/Lesnar.
-Rollins hits a curb stomp on Lesnar as Roman takes him down
-Heyman screams "I'm just an advocate!!" as he waddles off

Should I even watch tomorrow?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Rollins vs McIntyre again? For fuck's sake man.
> 
> Can we not use him in an angle that lasts the entire show with Lesnar? FUCK man I hate these people. The first night Roman comes back, they run an entire angle for 3 hours where they try to get Ambrose to agree to a Shield reunion. Why are they not willing to run a show-long angle with Rollins and Lesnar? We need some fuckin build here for these guys.
> 
> ...


oh my god! your prediction is so clever and well thought I am scared it's gonna happen! I hope hoopoe this doesn't happen. not only for Seth and drew but fro roman himself, every time they get reigns involved with brock or the title the boos comes back ( you could hear them last week). 
my prediction was this , the fight begin , brock interfere and we have a segment of brock/Seth and drew not only to make the rivalry move on but to also set up a drew/Seth rivalry. but knowing wwe ? nah this one here is too logical. as for Seth I am not even surprised , the motherfucker was literally carrying their piece of garbage hole called raw with an IC title of all things, and who was the main event again? reigns! I had to sit and watch these goons tell me week in and week out how Seth is the toughest strongest fastest guy on the roster but can also be a high flyer how he was so good, then why isn't he in your main event then? 
this company doesn't deserves the talents they have and if they are not careful with that whole roman things we will get back to the status quo faster than they can blink, there is no "shield" to save their shit booking again!
also spoiler : no don't watch it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

patpat said:


> oh my god! your prediction is so clever and well thought I am scared it's gonna happen! I hope hoopoe this doesn't happen. not only for Seth and drew but fro roman himself, every time they get reigns involved with brock or the title the boos comes back ( you could hear them last week).
> my prediction was this , the fight begin , brock interfere and we have a segment of brock/Seth and drew not only to make the rivalry move on but to also set up a drew/Seth rivalry. but knowing wwe ? nah this one here is too logical. as for Seth I am not even surprised , the motherfucker was literally carrying their piece of garbage hole called raw with an IC title of all things, and who was the main event again? reigns! I had to sit and watch these goons tell me week in and week out how Seth is the toughest strongest fastest guy on the roster but can also be a high flyer how he was so good, then why isn't he in your main event then?
> this company doesn't deserves the talents they have and if they are not careful with that whole roman things we will get back to the status quo faster than they can blink, there is no "shield" to save their shit booking again!
> also spoiler : no don't watch it.


They really need to be careful. Reigns is already starting to get underlying boos because people know that the whole cancer thing was blown out of proportion. I'm not denying that he had leukemia, but WWE made it out to be something a lot worse than it actually was in another attempt to get Roman over. They REALLY need to be careful or this whole thing is gonna blow up in their faces.

We all know that Vince wants to add Roman to the Rollins/Lesnar match at Mania, but he is surprisingly controlling himself for the time being. Hopefully he can control his urges for another 3 weeks until after Mania at least.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Don't see how having Ronda beat the hell out of Dana Brook again is gonna get her heel heat.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They really need to be careful. Reigns is already starting to get underlying boos because people know that the whole cancer thing was blown out of proportion. I'm not denying that he had leukemia, but WWE made it out to be something a lot worse than it actually was in another attempt to get Roman over. They REALLY need to be careful or this whole thing is gonna blow up in their faces.
> 
> We all know that Vince wants to add Roman to the Rollins/Lesnar match at Mania, but he is surprisingly controlling himself for the time being. Hopefully he can control his urges for another 3 weeks until after Mania at least.


yeah the announcement that he made an actual Netflix thing on top of the whole movie with the rock just make me think it really was that big of a deal. and they really blew it out of proportion like you said, if they aren't careful it's gonna blow in their face. adding him in the actual triple threat would bring the boos back , I am 100% sure, don't make him get involved with Lesnar again, he just isn't the man to take down Lesnar. they wasted 4 WM main event on that, how stubborn can Vince even be? this is surreal. 
also if they actually decide to burry drew and Seth just to put over a roman that's going back to the boo status , it's gonna be the funniest shit ever :lol:
send roman to smackdown , that's the best thing for him, becky and Seth are more than enough if they want faces to handle raw, bring Aj and raw will be more than fine.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hyped is not even the word!












Bored would be the one I was looking for.

Seth Vs Drew?
Dana Vs Ronda?
Random pointless tag match? (Taker being the surprise partner would be funny however)
Fucksake.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I must admit, it'd be fucking hilarious if Becky cost Ronda the belt. 

Just to see the reaction of the crowd and everyone online :lol :lol

Just then have Stephanie announce later in the show that she is reversing the decision as Becky interfered etc. - a bit like when Jericho beat HHH for the belt on Raw.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107441573166567426


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They changed the preview, neither Roman or Dean are mentioned now outside of Seth getting revenge for them :bean


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuck it, I'm happy for Dana. It clearly means a lot to her and genuinely hope this works out better for her than it did for Ruby.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brock and Batista on the same show :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean is mentioned in the preview. This pleases me. That's hope for him not being written off TV.


Not any more he ain't..

*Preview subject to change.*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for Bork, Big Dave, and to laugh when Big Match Jawn comes out. He is 100% the challenger right lol?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They changed the preview, neither Roman or Dean are mentioned now outside of Seth getting revenge for them :bean


*Good. :Cocky*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They really need to be careful. Reigns is already starting to get underlying boos because *people know that the whole cancer thing was blown out of proportion. I'm not denying that he had leukemia, but WWE made it out to be something a lot worse than it actually was in another attempt to get Roman over*. They REALLY need to be careful or this whole thing is gonna blow up in their faces.
> 
> We all know that Vince wants to add Roman to the Rollins/Lesnar match at Mania, but he is surprisingly controlling himself for the time being. Hopefully he can control his urges for another 3 weeks until after Mania at least.


*You don't know this. Are you his doctor? Have you seen his medical charts?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They changed the preview, neither Roman or Dean are mentioned now outside of Seth getting revenge for them :bean


Well Reigns is not advertised for RAW tonight but Ambrose is. So he is likely still going to be on the show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Reigns doesn't need to be on the show. They need to sell his injury from last week. A simple update on him will be fine. They need Drew to come out and issue a challenge to Reigns for WM. Reigns can answer it next week.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

They need Reigns to be there tonight to answer that challenge IMO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cena, Lesnar AND Batista on the same show?

3/4s of the OVW 4 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Recent pic shows me Lesnar is back on that fucking juice.










:brock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This preview looks meh at best tbh, sad when you consider we are just weeks away from Mania


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Cena, Lesnar AND Batista on the same show?
> 
> 3/4s of the OVW 4 :mark: :mark: :mark:


A reminder of when WWE had actual stars.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Batista not backstage.

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT :mj2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Batista not backstage.
> 
> GIVE ME WHAT I WANT :mj2


This is how you know someone is a star when they can repeat the same line a dozen times and turn it into a legendary promo.

It gets better every time I listen to it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *You don't know this. Are you his doctor? Have you seen his medical charts?*


Its obvious man. Its obvious as all hell.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What are the odds on Brock actually doing something this appearance? :lol I only care about him being there cos he's feuding with Seth. Otherwise, I wouldn't give a shit lol.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronda going one on one with Dana!

Not for the first time

:dana3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Boy this Raw is going to be interesting but yet boring at the same time. At least we have Brock coming tonight and further the storyline between him/Rollins. Ronda going on a tirade in her title defense against Dana Brook. Nothing else seems important to me on this show. *_


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Recent pic shows me Lesnar is back on that fucking juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a good news for the Wrestlemania match, an in shape Lesnar = a better fight. I fucking hope they blow the roof like punk vs Lesnar but on steroid!
also it fits the storyline of when Heyman said brock has been getting himself prepared for him specially lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

juiced bork best bork

already got my smoking out of the way ready for some monday night raw


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What are the odds on Brock actually doing something this appearance? :lol I only care about him being there cos he's feuding with Seth. Otherwise, I wouldn't give a shit lol.


Hopefully he buries Rollins. A charismatic mega star only being there part time is better than a guy with no mic skills being a full time champion.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Hopefully he buries Rollins. A charismatic mega star only being there part time is better than a guy with no mic skills being a full time champion.


wow how are you guys even gonna react if Rollins actually ( after a classic ) pins Lesnar clean? it's gonna be so fucking funny seeing you bitching and crying everywhere :surprise:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Hopefully he buries Rollins. A charismatic mega star only being there part time is better than a guy with no mic skills being a full time champion.


Uhm. They stuck Heyman back with Lesnar because they weren't confident in Lesnars mic. talk. If it wasn't for Heyman verbally hyping Lesnar up even when Lesnar wasn't there, Lesnars "Mega star" status would have died a long time ago.

I actually hope that Lesnar buries Rollins all the way up till WrestleMania though so that Rollins can win the Championship and the belt will be back on Mondays every week.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Slackly said:


> Uhm. They stuck Heyman back with Lesnar because they weren't confident in Lesnars mic. talk. If it wasn't for Heyman verbally hyping Lesnar up even when Lesnar wasn't there, Lesnars "Mega star" status would have died a long time ago.
> 
> I actually hope that Lesnar buries Rollins all the way up till WrestleMania though so that Rollins can win the Championship and the belt will be back on Mondays every week.


Brock is great on the mic. His comedy work with Angle, his promo on Eddie Guerrero, his promo with John Lauranitis and Cena, etc are classics.

Heyman manages him because he and Brock are friends and Brock wants it that way.

If Brock buries Rollins all the way up until WM and then loses then congrats on having a champion with zero credibility. But at least the toy prop will be on the show every week even if Plan B is holding it, eh?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns isnt going to open the show again and drone on and on again is he!?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Reigns isnt going to open the show again and drone on and on again is he!?


it's PASTOR REIGNS damnit!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

patpat said:


> it's PASTOR REIGNS damnit!


I'd rather we got RASTA REIGNS to be honest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its time for monday night fuckery


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at all the boos Brock is getting


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Lesnar


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay we get to watch Lesnar stand and smirk while Heyman cuts his typical promo, can't wait....


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock
:mark :mark :mark
:bow​


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally they're in a good city.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It's BEAST Time !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Those boos.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I'd rather we got RASTA REIGNS to be honest.


I laughed. Fuck, that would be hilarious.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with Bork at least we will get the boring Heyman promo out of the way early.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear it feels like Lesnar has been the champion going into the last 3 WM's, can he please fuck off?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is why Raw and SD should just be in wrestling cities each week like Chicago, Boston, NY, Philly, Montreal, LA, Atlanta etc


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Burn it down chants.

:mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar looking jooocy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay we get to watch Lesnar stand and smirk while Heyman cuts his typical promo, can't wait....


YOu forgot the always thrilling "Brock bounces back and forth on his feet". All that and he probably will make more money than most will ever see.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Love these boo's for Lesnar


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those cheers at Seth's name being mentioned.

:banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> YOu forgot the always thrilling "Brock bounces back and forth on his feet". All that and he probably will make more money than most will ever see.


Lensar makes more money in a minute than most of us make in a year


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Brock shows more charisma holding up the belt smirking at the crowd than the rest of the Raw roster shows doing anything.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

damn seth is over!!!! :hype:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CROWD IS FUCKIN HOTTT


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

patpat said:


> wow how are you guys even gonna react if Rollins actually ( after a classic ) pins Lesnar clean? it's gonna be so fucking funny seeing you bitching and crying everywhere :surprise:


Rollins pinning Lesnar clean would be the biggest joke of the year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> YOu forgot the always thrilling "Brock bounces back and forth on his feet". All that and he probably will make more money than most will ever see.


Yeah its so fucking dumb, Brock has these limited dates and gets paid a fortune for them, and all Vince has him do for these appearances is this, just standing there while Heyman talks. 

Theres no one else on the planet earth right now being paid that much for standing around.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People wanna talk about Triple H's reign of terror, 02-04 was bad.. I think Lesnar's reign of terror is worst.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Crowd is fired up...they better produce something good tonight


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

troubleman1218 said:


> Rollins pinning Lesnar clean would be the biggest joke of the year.


Just like how R Kelly is the biggest joke in the music industry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Heymans promo shows everything why the WWE is shit, a part timer like Brock goes over 3 of WWEs top talent. And WWE wonders why they can't make new stars on the level of Rock or Austin


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew confronting Bork???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Heymans promo shows everything why the WWE is shit, a part timer like Brock goes over 3 of WWEs top talent. And WWE wonders why they can't make new stars on the level of Rock or Austin


..well mostly because they dont WANT to make a new star on the level of Rock or Austin.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

damn this crowd is fire ,


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Why does Brock always look so rested before his matches while his opponents are tired?".."Brock only had 11 days to get ready for Finn Balor.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stomp him out Brock


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Been a Chosen One fan since day 1.

PUSH. THIS. MAN!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> ..well mostly because they dont WANT to make a new star on the level of Rock or Austin.


True because they think they will just bolt to hollywood like Rock and Batista. 

Reigns is already in the Hobbs movie so Reigns is probably the next to go to Hollywood if that works out


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"brutalized"

Who talks like this? Just say you kicked their ass like a normal person. Drew sucks.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

they hyping drew!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock just watching Seth and laughing at the fans booing him is so good. This is how you play a monster who’s above everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hell yeah, this is what Rollins needs to do to be believable


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These camera shots giving me a seizure :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

There you go, Rollins. Now put his head through cinderblocks.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Listen to that crowd.....hyped.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock's eyes :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh I’m already bored of this episode


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Great start to Raw!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you Seth :applause

Beat that ass :applause


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

somebody emoji those Brock Lesnar faces!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Brock just watching Seth and laughing at the fans booing him is so good. This is how you play a monster who’s above everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah you dont cry about it like Ronda does and call wrestling fake and how she would beat anyone up in a real fight


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bork is gonna kill Rollins later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

mcintyre geek'd


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock vs. Drew is a match I'd like to see one day.

And I like how they're combining 2 stories here. One by Rollins standing up for his friends by attacking Drew, and the other by furthering his feud with Brock.

And am I the only one who thought Brock looked like he was getting turned on by those chair shots?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice job by Bork looking over his shoulder to sell the threat of Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda and Dana :HA


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Just like how R Kelly is the biggest joke in the music industry.


What the hell does R. Kelly have to do with Seth Rollins bum ass?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot first segment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock's face :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah you dont cry about it like Ronda does and call wrestling fake and how she would beat anyone up in a real fight




Yup. People comparing her to Bork is hilarious. He carries himself like a STAR is supposed to. Ronda is the worst part of the industry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Still not sure how that was not a DQ


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

damnnnnn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

batista's side of the story

/WHO. THE HELL. CARES?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would rather have Lesnar be champion for 2 More Years than see another Rollins World Title Reign


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> batista's side of the story
> 
> /WHO. THE HELL. CARES?




Well, I do. Three minutes by him will be better than the rest of the show.


Anyways here comes Sami.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107796253327286272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107796717423026176


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its so dumb how WWE never paired Balor with Gallows and Anderson especially when they call him Balor Club


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Well, I do. Three minutes by him will be better than the rest of the show.
> 
> 
> Anyways here comes Sami.
> ...


Batista's side of the story as written by Vince McMahon

im having trouble finding interest in that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It'll probably be Braun... Yawn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They really shove these nicknames down our throats don’t they?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lio Rush plays a perfect prison bitch.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > wow how are you guys even gonna react if Rollins actually ( after a classic ) pins Lesnar clean? it's gonna be so fucking funny seeing you bitching and crying everywhere <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


No, Lesnar going over the roster the past 5 years has been the joke. This isn't a one man show, others have to be pushed. Don't give a shit if Lesnar is a past UFC champion. If Lashley can eat a pin, so can Lesnar. People need to get off his junk already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, they basically confirmed that Braun is Finn's partner


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lars Sullivan debut


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

troubleman1218 said:


> I would rather have Lesnar be champion for 2 More Years than see another Rollins World Title Reign


Ugh... 

-1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> It'll probably be Braun... Yawn.


Yawn Stroman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rollins/Lesnar segment wasn't good enough for me. Needed more content. Crowd was hot though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> batista's side of the story
> 
> /WHO. THE HELL. CARES?


THey're trying to milk this cow for all it's worth while people seem to have forgotten the guy can't wrestle for shit. He's got maybe 4 moves and that's counting "punch" and "Kick". The match promises to be a snorefest. 

Go back to H'Wood Dave, I liked you better there.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> No, Lesnar going over the roster the past 5 years has been the joke. This isn't a one man show, others have to be pushed. Don't give a shit if Lesnar is a past UFC champion. If Lashley can eat a pin, so can Lesnar. People need to get off his junk already.


You act like Lesnar hasn't lost in those five years lol.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brocks face never fails lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> batista's side of the story
> 
> /WHO. THE HELL. CARES?


I do and I'm flipping the channel until he comes on.

People complain about part-timers and old stars yet Brock and Batista are still the most entertaining guys on Raw. They have natural star presence and charisma that can't be taught.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

that chair can rest in peace tho! 
Steve Austin must be nuting tonight , he is been asking for a brutal Rollins for years!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Watch his partner be Apollo Crews, i just know it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait Monday March 25th they are doing the shield vs Lashley, Drew and Corbin.

Must be a dark match main event?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stephanie can fuck right off after tweeting a quote from the evil witch Thatcher on twitter.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait Monday March 25th they are doing the shield vs Lashley, Drew and Corbin.
> 
> Must be a dark match main event?


They just announce random matches for Raw & Smackdown to sell tickets, they never happen.

I went to Raw 2 years ago and the match that was announced was some 6 man tag bullshit...never happened lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> Batista's side of the story as written by Vince McMahon
> 
> 
> 
> im having trouble finding interest in that




Find it very hard to believe he has zero creative control. Again, he’ll still be better then the remainder of the show. Cena May be funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley can't even get a reaction in Chicago :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bit rich of Lio to call someone a leprechaun, when he's shorter than Finn is :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck it is strowman how fucking boring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Yawn the most boring guy on the roster


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course it's Braun :eyeroll


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor's voice ruins him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I always love the look of the All State Arena.

Kind of a smaller venue and more intimate venue.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Balor lost his title and still comes out smiling like a idiot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> They just announce random matches for Raw & Smackdown to sell tickets, they never happen.
> 
> I went to Raw 2 years ago and the match that was announced was some 6 man tag bullshit...never happened lol.


That is why they aways put that disclaimer , card subject to change to get away with it lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Givem long red hair and he looks like this little fella. :laugh:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damnit this was an easy way to bring back Sami while keeping him away from KO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole ruined it being Braun as Finn's partner before the break when he said it would be a "monstrous" tag team match :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of anti-charisma Lashley brings is out of this world. Oh, and Finn is such a fucking geek.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I HATE when they tease a mystery partner and it ends up being the most predictable guy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how far down the card Braun has been sent to, he's right where he belongs, he has no business being in the main event. He's now like the modern day Big Show, just hanging around involved in little shit in the midcard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think the crowd was chanting for Sami Zayn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Balor's voice ruins him.


And his goofy smile, and Im a huge Balor fan.

he is way better as a heel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun Yawnman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Amazing how much they've ruined Braun. What are the chances we get Braun & 10 year old Nicolas vs SNL idiots at Mania?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Switchblade Club said:


> Yawn the most boring guy on the roster


That's Rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Damnit this was an easy way to bring back Sami while keeping him away from KO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah they should put Sami on Raw to keep him away from Owens.

But I wonder if they will go with heel Zayn vs face Owens for WM


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really plaguing Mania with those SNL geeks...ugh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun so fucking over, despite months and months and months of shit booking decisions.

Incredible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Braun Yawnman




Yawn Strowman woulda been better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Couldn't care less about this match"

I think I am gonna be saying that a lot tonight


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Lol man the c ommentary is so wooden these days; random thought but goodness I miss JR and King so bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Braun Yawnman





Himiko said:


> Yawn Strowman woulda been better


LOL that is what I said earlier or maybe

Yawn Snoreman


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Are they gonna do Braun vs Lashley ?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> The amount of anti-charisma Lashley brings is out of this world. Oh, and Finn is such a fucking geek.


It blows my mind when people call Brock vs Bobby a "dream match." Lashley has always been just a big roided up dude with nothing else going for him. His face/head looks weird, he can't talk, he has no charisma, mediocre in-ring skills.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate Ad's on TV


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This raw looks like ass and Mania is so close. It’s 2019 and I’m dying for a Batista segment and will legit be excited if Cena is there for Angle. It’s in Chicago...maybe I’ll get something decent. Brock getting laid out by the shield will really make this shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> The amount of anti-charisma Lashley brings is out of this world. Oh, and Finn is such a fucking geek.


a match I have 0 interest in


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> The amount of anti-charisma Lashley brings is out of this world. Oh, and Finn is such a fucking geek.


yeah I am never sure what people saw in Lashley.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What happened with that choke slam turned into Lio backflipping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rush's mamma needs to come get her son.

Po baby.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was even the point of giving Balor the title only to give it right back to Lashely? All that shit does is devalue the title like its some hot potato.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seeing Braun, no matter how they've devalued him, toss Lio around like a doll will never not be entertaining.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Lio in the ring I really do. Guilty pleasure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What was even the point of giving Balor the title only to give it right back to Lashely? All that shit does is devalue the title like its some hot potato.


The IC title has been a useless prop for 20 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> The IC title has been a useless prop for 20 years.


It was good when Cody had it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lio slowwwwww burn face turn still ongoing I see. It’ll happen by Mania.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"He just made the monster angry" god that shit sounds so fucking cringey.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fun for what it was


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ABSOLUTE CARNAGE~!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That's the best reaction Braun has gotten in a very, very long time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Can Dana Brooke do the unthinkable tonight?"

No.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was good when Cody had it


It was also pretty good when Miz had it and Dolph was trying to win it with his career on the line, it felt like an important belt around that time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dana bearing Ronda would be the most I’ve marked since Brock beat Taker. Dead up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tag match was better than I expected.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bigger wrestlers dominating against smaller competitors will never not be fun.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Lio Rush turning Face


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does Dana have a title match LOL


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't believe what they've done to Bruam, it's literally impossible to damage a guy this much, and they fucking did it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, god! She brought that sack of shit, Travis Browne here?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god they're bring Travis Brown into this now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm finding Ronda's "badass" shtick so cringey. Her facial expressions are so annoying lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Travis Brown bout to throw bows tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine if the WWE were creative and they had Ronda lose the title via Becky interference!?

*only for Steph to reverse the decision later in the night due to the interference.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The referee reminds me of the guy from the Evil Dead LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss looking damn good tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> Oh, god! She brought that sack of shit, Travis Browne here?


he's such a geek :lmao

“I think that Travis should retire.” - Dana White


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss outfit from last week was better


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least smackdown has compelling storylines going into WM


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bliss titties got bigger


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheFeitan said:


> Lio Rush turning Face




They’ve been teasing it if you look close. I like the story they’re telling if they actually meant to tease things I’ve noticed. He’s been angry with Bob and friends for a while now and he’s been doing so many subtle things in interviews. Rush seems like he can be pretty damn likable. He’s small as hell but I like him on the stick and in the ring. Maybe eventually throw him in a tag team with someone else doing nothing. (At this rate Braun)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So when will Alexa start having matches again?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Who let that wife beater backstage?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to get in Alexa Bliss' panties somehow, someway.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Alexa officially retired from the ring or something now? She get some career ending injury i'm unaware of?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh I thought my cable was fucking up for a minute but it was that stupid boost ad lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL at the Ref trying to sound like a tough guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Alexa officially retired from the ring or something now? She get some career ending injury i'm unaware of?


She was in the RR though right?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This look for Alexa..damn. Please do this for Mania. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Alexa officially retired from the ring or something now? She get some career ending injury i'm unaware of?


She too injury prone and she got a couple of concussions few months ago. That's why she's not wrestling as much.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alexa Bliss in all black leather at Mania should make the show more watchable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> She was in the RR though right?


Maybe but she hasn't wrestled since then if she was, every week its just been these moment of Bliss segments.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG raw has only been on for like 30 minutes it feels more like its been over an hour already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Those were some pretty good chair-shots:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107796990165958656


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm tired of this Bliss talk show stuff, the only good one was the one where Dean gatecrashed and asked EC3 where EC 1 and 2 were :lol


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > No, Lesnar going over the roster the past 5 years has been the joke. This isn't a one man show, others have to be pushed. Don't give a shit if Lesnar is a past UFC champion. If Lashley can eat a pin, so can Lesnar. People need to get off his junk already.
> ...


One clean pin from Goldberg? Upon which Lesnar just had to have a win returned to him? Can't even admit he's been Super Lesnar? Lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat airbrushed to fuck photo of HHH... He hasn't been that cut in over a decade


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Omg this pointless talk show attempt again


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

1 billion social media followers :lol :lol

Please stop.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bliss is hawt as fugg.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Crowd booing Michael Cole


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"With a card like that the person worth hosting is me"

Alexa doesn't think too highly of herself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i can't believe Miz vs Shane is a match on WM, it has no business being on there at all. The match will surely be shit, Shane isn't in there with an AJ Styles nor does he have a HIAC to jump off of this time around, its the fucking Miz in a singles match...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow i love Bliss but this segment is flopping hard


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa is damn good. Crowd legit doesn’t effect anything she does or she plays with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Damn. Those were some pretty good chair-shots:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107796990165958656


I don't know who this guy is but god he sounds funny :lol:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Dat airbrushed to fuck photo of HHH... He hasn't been that cut in over a decade


They photoshopped his head on to a body of his from the early 00s.

They also photoshopped Batistas head on his body from 5 years ago.

They also photoshopped Lesnars face on to his body too.

I mean... why?

I have no idea.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How is Elias still a thing? Same thing every week and it’s not interesting or exciting at all


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> They photoshopped his head on to a body of his from the early 00s.
> 
> They also photoshopped Batistas head on his body from 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


did they really?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Shane wasting a WM spot once again , awesome...
Oh and Elias is still here doing the same thing over and over again smfh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AKA "we don't have nothing for you either"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> did they really?


I mean it's pretty obvious..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Another Elias concert at Wrestlemania. wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> I don't know who this guy is but god he sounds funny :lol:


It's BROCK LESNAR GUY:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd be happy to have Elias as the "musical guest" rather than some random ass act :lol At least he works for WWE lol.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> One clean pin from Goldberg? Upon which Lesnar just had to have a win returned to him? Can't even admit he's been Super Lesnar? Lol.


He lost to Taker
He lost to Goldberg
He lost to Roman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The parkey field goal joke was a layup but did the trick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias talking about that game losing FG attempt pained me...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if this fucker pops up consonantly throughout WM like he did at Fastlane....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Elias. Don't do the Bears dirty like that. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's such a shame they literally have had NOTHING for Elias for nearly 2 years now :lol

Guy's such a star.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This just went from stupid to retarded


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I love Elias ripping the fans. A true old school heel.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha!! They ghost of Cody Parkey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Otis is a national treasure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Otis is entertaining!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Otis could have been the next Vader :lol

But he does make me smile in this gimmick.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I love this guy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias gonna job to No Way Jose!!???? Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They literally copy and pasted Adam Rose's shtick on No Way Jose, like literally, theres even a guy with a hotdog on his head, its just missing the fucking bunny.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heavy Machinery in the conga line...they are doomed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love Otis :lol And I chuckled at Alexa being like "why did we have 10 rehearsals?!" haha.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Otis and the squad saved this segment
Lol at Elias feuding with No Way Jose :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias getting geeked out by Jose :lol


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> He lost to Taker
> He lost to Goldberg
> He lost to Roman


He lost to Taker but not clean. He lost to Roman but not clean. Aside from the part timer Goldberg I can't remember his last straight clean loss.

They've been protecting him for years now...always waiting to pull the trigger on letting someone beat him clean but they never do.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

No Push Jose :beckylol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Elias getting geeked out by Jose :lol


What happened to your Iconics avatar and sigs, bro?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Bliss sucks as a wrestler, sucks as a host, can she do anything other than looking hot?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

No Way Joes out of nowhere


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Way to treat someone who actually has mic skills. Job him out to some clown with green hair.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jobber...Jose...Jobber...Jose...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> What happened to your Iconics avatar and sigs, bro?


Taking a break from them while waiting for new pics. Sadly, there are not many these days


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

omni009 said:


> He lost to Taker but not clean. He lost to Roman but not clean. Aside from the part timer Goldberg I can't remember his last straight clean loss.
> 
> They've been protecting him for years now...always waiting to pull the trigger on letting someone beat him clean but they never do.


HHH beat him clean.

Though I think he's only ever really lost about 5 times clean in his whole career.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Elias does the job I really just don’t know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

the build to Wrestlemania is so real.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Way to treat someone who actually has mic skills. Job him out to some clown with green hair.


And now he's gonna be jobbed out to The Undertaker.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Wasn't Elias getting a push and working like a charm as a face? What happened? Oh I remembered , he turned heel again for JEFF JARRETT fpalm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What an amazing episode of RAW


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

omni009 said:


> He lost to Taker but not clean. He lost to Roman but not clean. Aside from the part timer Goldberg I can't remember his last straight clean loss.
> 
> They've been protecting him for years now...always waiting to pull the trigger on letting someone beat him clean but they never do.


The WMXX Match with Goldberg. Cena needed a chain and Steel Steps to beat him and Triple H needed Steel Steps.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Way Jose looks absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess we are gonna forget that Otis was a creep to Alexa in his first night on RAW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Otis is officially a geek now and no way Jose should be awarded in the jobber Hall of Fame


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Has to be Elias vs Rock concert this year surely


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think WWE likes Elias, actually. I just think they have literally no idea what to do with him.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> It's BROCK LESNAR GUY:


i fucking love him! he is classic hahaha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> The WMXX Match with Goldberg. Cena needed a chain and Steel Steps to beat him and Triple H needed Steel Steps.


But they were No DQ matches - so they're clean...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> Wasn't Elias getting a push and working like a charm as a face? What happened? Oh I remembered , he turned heel again for JEFF JARRETT <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah for part, part timer who lasted an episode or 2 then left lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So can we consider Heavy Machinery done on the main roster?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is this match still going on..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Off topic but I don't like how Brock is looking nowadays he doesn't look like a monster or beast anymore


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Never interrupt the headline musical act of Wrestlemania, Jose


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Off topic but I don't like how Brock is looking nowadays he doesn't look like a monster or beast anymore


Back on the juice though - which is always a good thing.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I think WWE likes Elias, actually. I just think they have literally no idea what to do with him.


Yup - agree. THey wouldn't have him on TV every week if they didn't like him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Taking a break from them while waiting for new pics. Sadly, there are not many these days


Taking a break from...PEY?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bozo Jose and the rest of his clowns look like part of one of those bad user created storylines you download in a WWE game that are full of bad CAWs from people who clearly didn't put more than 2 minutes of thought into it. Which is probably how much thought the creative team puts into booking Raw these days.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias' theme is fire tho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Why is this match still going on..


Yeah what a shame to have a sack of shit jobber No Way Jose weeks before Mania lmao


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I think WWE likes Elias, actually. I just think they have literally no idea what to do with him.


I remember HHH thinks he's a star in the making. He's got the tools IMO.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Elias is jacked!" hahahaha I love Renee's random outbursts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So instead of getting an actual musical act for WM they're seriously just having it be Elias? In other words everyone they asked refused i assume.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HERE COMES BIG MATCH JAWN.....hopefully? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's gotta be Cena.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So instead of getting an actual musical act for WM they're seriously just having it be Elias? In other words everyone they asked refused i assume.


I mean, you aren't REALLY that obtuse are you?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn this RAW is feeling long...we aren't even past the first hour yet.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to be Cena.










This happened in the exact same arena they are in tonight..


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Erik. said:


> But they were No DQ matches - so they're clean...


I assumed he was talking about Lesnar losing a regular singles match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its gonna be Mark Calloway as the American Bad Ass. Calling it now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kurt coming out and orchestrating the You Suck chants while smiling looks so damn fucking goofy. It looks painful for him to even lift his arms to do that. His whole body just seems so stiff and swollen like he can barely move around.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Taking a break from...PEY?


When most of the posts in her social media are Tye Dillinger stuff instead of pics/vids of herself it is time to take a break


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> When most of the posts in her social media are Tye Dillinger stuff instead of pics/vids of herself it is time to take a break


I know, just messing around.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angle vs Gable!!

MARKING!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Imma shed a couple tears Mania night for my dog Kurt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"The Kurt Angle. Farewell. Tour continues. as i get. to have a match. right here and now" God he sounds so fucking bad nowadays like he's reading right off a fucking script.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Angle vs Corbin at WM, god no


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corbin? Seriously? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin??? Ugh.

Well there goes my idea of Dean & Roman vs Drew & Corbin at Mania lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Baron Corbin?!... fpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Baron Corbin ugh what a waste.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Baron Corbin getting a marquee match at 'Mania?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

No Cena eh?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the actual fuck? Corbin?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> I assumed he was talking about Lesnar losing a regular singles match.


Well if it's just regular singles matches:

- Tapped out to Angle on Smackdown
- Pinned by Goldberg at WMXX
- Pinned by Goldberg at Survivor Series


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kurt's final match... against Corbin... :lauren


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh god they really are going to make Angle vs Corbin...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake :fpaml kurt vs corbin...jesus christ!!
:heston
Is this a joke???


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LOL....thats the match I will be going piss in Metlife


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable should've been Angle's WM opponent.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Baron Corbin !?!? Fucking really ?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Angle vs Corbin? Typical WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match would have been awesome 12 years ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin? Really??


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Corbin? seriously fucking Corbin for his final match? isn't he fucking feuding with Reigns anyways? and didn't he already face Corbin on Raw? it feels like he has. Either way Corbin vs Angle is a fucking Raw match, not a WM worthy match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA MY MAN CORBIN GETS TO RETIRE ANGLE??????????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MY MAN TOP HEEL FRIDAYS WAITER


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Gable vs Angle = great

Angle vs Corbin = oh hell no.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe Corbin gets taken out before Wrestlemania...hopefully. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gable vs. Angle :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

SO now they'll feed Gable to Angle? Oh, great.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You are JOKING me! Baron fucking Corbin? Lord!


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

So much for listening to the fans and giving them what they want. It’s like they’re trying to make me upset and change the channel. Corbin is awful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe they're gonna waste his retirement match on Corbin of all people. Boo!!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

John Cena is really missing WrestleMania.

God damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they put that sack of shit corbin against Angle at Mania in a farewell match? Lol :heston


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When will you guys get that Corbin is one of Vinces guys and hes gonna be in big spots in the future? Stop acting surprised. Lol.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Corbin??? JEEZUS


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

USA!!!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Corbin, ha I bet thatll put some butts in the seats!


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Gable should have been the one to retire Angle tho


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Kurts return to wwe might honestly be worse than Stings.. At least his was quick enough to almost forget..

This has just failed on every level.. His booking, he is so slow in the ring, and if we are being honest he also seems slow mentally.. 

so sad.. This return run did him 0 favors..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No way Angle is satisfied with that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus Kurt is so slow and stiff now... This is so hard to watch


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Clearly getting Drew vs Reigns then at Mania.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That was the worst announcement I've ever seen. 0 reaction, and Angle himself was embarrassed saying it, he was like "get this shit over with I wanna go home." What a way to end your career you pathetic shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Gable randomly a singles wrestler again and going to act like he never teamed with Roode? cause he's in a singlet and coming out to his singles theme.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince is purposely fucking with us. He truly hates the fans if Corbin vs Angle is actually happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Vince is purposely fucking with us. He truly hates the fans if Corbin vs Angle is actually happening.


He might hate Kurt, too.

:lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> John Cena is really missing WrestleMania.
> 
> God damn.




Large Us title man from Smackdown is our only hope and Cena better put him over if so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Gable randomly a singles wrestler again and going to act like he never teamed with Roode? cause he's in a singlet and coming out to his singles theme.


That would honestly be for the best.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I guess they feel the happiest ending and best possible send off for Kurt is to beat the most disliked guy in the company, and the guy who replaced him and ousted him as general manager of Raw [emoji2370]


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone know why Kurt wears that glove now?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Such a shame Angle has lost it.

This would have been so good 15 years ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Gable randomly a singles wrestler again and going to act like he never teamed with Roode? cause he's in a singlet and coming out to his singles theme.


For a minute I was like like, wait, am I crazy but isn't Gable with Roode. I thought for a minute I was mistaken and Roode was tagging with someone else ha ha

I almost had to look it up untilI I saw your post


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How awesome would it be if Jason Jordan returned to Raw on the go-home WM show to compete against his daddy?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Vince is purposely fucking with us. He truly hates the fans if Corbin vs Angle is actually happening.




I’m a Corbin guy so I find this absolutely hilarious but yeah this is Vince trolling us bad hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Corbin gonna be on WM in a wrinkly buttoned up shirt and dress pants? that'll look great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> That was the worst announcement I've ever seen. 0 reaction, and Angle himself was embarrassed saying it, he was like "get this shit over with I wanna go home." What a way to end your career you pathetic shit.


There was complete silence when he said he was taking on Corbin even angle didn't even look convinced LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Such a shame Angle has lost it.
> 
> This would have been so good 15 years ago.


Lost it is putting it nicely.. He's literally doing the same shit Andre The Giant did at the end of his career.. Just sloshes around the ring occasionally doing one power move then has to recover..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin actually put on a better match than this with Angle last month on RAW for all you Gable dickriders. Lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's almost like this was done as a bad joke to angle


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

I like Corbin but this is laughable and his gimmick does not fit a guy his size


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Kurt moves in slow motion nowadays, every thing he does in a match looks like a slow choreographed dance. Nothing looks fast or intense, just slow and stiff. Its seriously fucking hard to watch.

Feels like he was so much better in TNA just 6 years ago. Now he wrestles like he's recovered from a stroke and is trying not to break a glass hip.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

What on earth is Cena going to do at mania. 

Seems to be 15 plus matches and starting to struggle to work out who is free to face him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> What on earth is Cena going to do at mania.
> 
> Seems to be 15 plus matches and starting to struggle to work out who is free to face him.


Pretty sure he's filming a movie.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe Cena comes out next week and says no offense, but I can't let Angle last match be against Corbin (not hatin', been a fan since Raw debut.)

We then get Angle vs Cena at WM.

And a possible Cena/Corbin feud on Cena's pursuit on breaking Flair's record.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> What on earth is Cena going to do at mania.
> 
> Seems to be 15 plus matches and starting to struggle to work out who is free to face him.


Samoa Joe


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> It's almost like this was done as a bad joke to angle




They’ve treated him like shit since he’s returned. They made him Stephanie’s bitch, weak and terrified of losing his job, then beaten with his own finisher by Drew (which would’ve been alright had they gone anywhere with it) and now his last match is against Baron Corbin


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

WWE Montreal promoting matches with mania championship contenders facing off for titles suggesting they don't win them at mania. Can only presume it's a card subject to change, what a waste of advertising.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Samoa Joe




I thought it had to be Angle but I’ve thought Joe too. Only thing is where does Ali, Rey, and Andrade wind up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurt doesn't even follow through his clothlines anymore.. He literally runs, makes contact and stops foward momentum.. It's so bad and unconvincing..


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe Cena comes out next week and says no offense, but I can't let Angle last match be against Corbin (not hatin', been a fan since Raw debut.)
> 
> We then get Angle vs Cena at WM.
> 
> And a possible Cena/Corbin feud on Cena's pursuit on breaking Flair's record.


Nope, Angle is facing the Applebees Manager at Mania


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Maybe Cena comes out next week and says no offense, but I can't let Angle last match be against Corbin (not hatin', been a fan since Raw debut.)
> 
> We then get Angle vs Cena at WM.
> 
> And a possible Cena/Corbin feud on Cena's pursuit on breaking Flair's record.


That's something Cena would do. Because Angle beating Corbin at Mania is the absolutely the most underwhelming way to go out after 15+ years in the business.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, Angle didn't have the juice for the multiple suplexes....

Sad man...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that DDT looked like a spine buster


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t help but feel they’re trying to make this year’s Wrestlemania shit. The builds for the feuds have been awful, either way too underbooked or way too overbooked, and then we have Miz vs Shane and Angle vs Corbin taking up valuable space?


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> What on earth is Cena going to do at mania.
> 
> Seems to be 15 plus matches and starting to struggle to work out who is free to face him.


Possibly nothing. People always want a Mania 'without the part timers'. But then you get Baron Corbin instead of John Cena. They are gonna suffer because they haven't built anybody really.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh this match is going too long


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so dumb Gable has to job to a crippled Angle


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oof.. That match was sad.. I've seen Kevin Nash work harder...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I was honestly concerned Kurt was going to die during that match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just saw an ad for Fighting With My Family in the last break... it's out here on Thursday. Gonna go see it I think, just surprised it was getting advertised!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh god it's that embarrasing moment where the announcers don't know who executed the move..

i cringe every time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It won’t be Corbin at Mania lol there can’t be any chanceZ hahaha I love him tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey I'm not kidding when I say this but Kurt Angle looks like really out of shape as far as breath he looks like he's going to pass out or something


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It looks so fucking dumb all these young fast athletes losing to this slow broken down version of Angle, they could easily wrestle circles around him and do him in 5 seconds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just saw an ad for Fighting With My Family in the last break... it's out here on Thursday. Gonna go see it I think, just surprised it was getting advertised!


I liked it, it was really good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Were they really chanting we want Cena 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

And the 4 Baron Corbin fans cheer.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That match fucking depressed me, someone has to tell Angle to just stop, this is pathetic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A Chicago crowd chanting "we want Cena".. Never thought I'd see the day :lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just saw an ad for Fighting With My Family in the last break... it's out here on Thursday. Gonna go see it I think, just surprised it was getting advertised!


Opened here last month - it's well worth seeing...fun movie!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Were they really chanting we want Cena
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah. “Lets go Cena, Cena sucks”


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Kurt moves in slow motion nowadays, every thing he does in a match looks like a slow choreographed dance. Nothing looks fast or intense, just slow and stiff. Its seriously fucking hard to watch.
> 
> *Feels like he was so much better in TNA just 6 years ago*. Now he wrestles like he's recovered from a stroke and is trying not to break a glass hip.


Exactly the point, he wasted too much time in TNA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm actually surprised Vince lets Kurt wrestle at all these days with all of those concussions and neck issues he's had for so long now. It's a small miracle Vince even lets him step foot in the ring. But I guess even Vince has had enough and is like..

:deandre


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If this is all we see of Dean....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> It won’t be Corbin at Mania lol there can’t be any chanceZ hahaha I love him tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Corbins going over at Mania baby.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So Kurt gets made to look good by teaming with Ronda against HHH and Steph in ironically the match of the night. 

Next mania, you face the ultimate in flat heat in Baron Corbin. 

I actually like Corbin, but Kurt deserves way better for a final match, than a toilet break, especially if he isn't winning it.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am honestly wondering if Angle has Parkinson's or something. He looks really shaky out there and seems to have gone downhill pretty fast in the last year.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> That match fucking depressed me, someone has to tell Angle to just stop, this is pathetic.


He appears to get significantly worse every week. Really hard to watch.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is depressing watching Angle now. He can't raise his arms all the way up, he can't bend, he was immediately out of breath as soon as the match started. I don't think I've ever seen any wrestler look this bad at the end of their career.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I thought it had to be Angle but I’ve thought Joe too. Only thing is where does Ali, Rey, and Andrade wind up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knowing WWE, the Andre The Giant Battle Royal.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Ew, 'Its Boss Time!'... frickin Cole is irritating like no other...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

the rail that has never ever been there before.

Sorry Dean's injured until Double or Nothing then


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is depressing watching Angle now. He can't raise his arms all the way up, he can't bend, he was immediately out of breath as soon as the match started. I don't think I've ever seen any wrestler look this bad at the end of their career.


Andre the giant comes to mind


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Angle looked slow and red faced and completely lost of breath I was a bit worried thinking he would pass out fuck :meh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Look its the Tag champions that have no real tag teams to compete against.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Please no more Nia Jax


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Look its the Tag champions that have no real tag teams to compete against.


Right. I have no problem with a Women's Tag Team Title, but when there is basically no other teams for them to feud with, it's kind of an issue you'd think WWE would've worked on before awarding anyone tag champions..


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The women's tag division seems more focused on nia and tamina than the champs quite frankly. 

Oh man they totally ruined this Wrestlemania, why do they stick to these rubbish feuds and not give us the dream matches once a year that we actually want to see. Then injuries and departures mean the matches never happen when the chance was there for the taking. 

The only match I was excited for was Becky v Ronda and they totally ruined that too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Exactly the point, he wasted too much time in TNA


That's the weird thing about Angle though.. At the end of his TNA career he was still pretty close to peak Kurt Angle.. Then he shows up in WWE and wrestles like George The Animal Steele nearing retirement. 

Usually you see a steady decline in an aging wrestler.. We never saw that with Kurt.. He went from Kurt Freakin Angle to a man who gets winded talking too long with no lead in to the decline


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So nobody going to bring up how Chicago of all places just did a "We Want Cena" chant?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How come these 2 haven't appeared on Smackdown yet? Didn't they say the women's tag champs will go on both shows?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't hate Corbin but this match has no appeal whatsoever, how many times has Corbin beaten him already?? I guess its had quite a bit of build but I think its a horrible retirement match for Angle.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, besides Rollins, McIntyre and a few other guys I like... no stars today man.

Makes me miss prime Cena, Edge, Batista, HHH, HBK, Taker.. .etc. The real stars.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

NotAllThere said:


> I am honestly wondering if Angle has Parkinson's or something. He looks really shaky out there and seems to have gone downhill pretty fast in the last year.



I'm honestly worried about him.. I hope he didn't relapse on pain meds or alcohol or something....

He makes living look like an impossible chore..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Look its the Tag champions that have no real tag teams to compete against.


all the good tag teams are on SD.

That is why they should just have one tag title and let them be on both shows like the women


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Hell no" :HA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Revival :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> the rail that has never ever been there before.
> 
> Sorry Dean's injured until Double or Nothing then <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />


Yuppp AEW for Deano-!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Look its the Tag champions that have no real tag teams to compete against.


Over on Smackdown The IIconics have been challenging the tag champs for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is depressing watching Angle now. He can't raise his arms all the way up, he can't bend, he was immediately out of breath as soon as the match started. I don't think I've ever seen any wrestler look this bad at the end of their career.


Yeah even Flair wrestling at the end of his career looked ten times better than Kurt does and he was a decrepit old man. Undertaker looks better even now, as you said i can't think of a wrestler at the end of their career whos looked worse than Kurt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly :bjpenn


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley's ugly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley and Sasha promos, AGAIN. Just why.. Why the fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly holy fuck :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that literally nobody likes Corbin :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

dayum Charly wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natalaya's cat ears.

:mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beth is married to Edge right


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also Beth looks damn good, considering she's had kids.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

The amount of anticharisma Apollo has actually amazes me.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Therapy said:


> That's the weird thing about Angle though.. At the end of his TNA career he was still pretty close to peak Kurt Angle.. Then he shows up in WWE and wrestles like George The Animal Steele nearing retirement.
> 
> Usually you see a steady decline in an aging wrestler.. We never saw that with Kurt.. He went from Kurt Freakin Angle to a man who gets winded talking too long with no lead in to the decline


I got two words for you my man: pills and booze.

Pills are to Kurt what spinach is to Popeye. TNA Kurt was pilled up to the tits and hence performed like vintage Kurt.

If WWE wants his last match to be good they just need to give him his pills and he'll be moonsaulting like its 2001.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley had perfect opponents in Mandy and Sonya, but nope. Gotta split them up...


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Great so the IIconics are just going to get jobbed out to the champs. 

Would much rather IIconics vs Boss and Hug at mania.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Beth is back to wrestling again?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Beth looks great. Marking for DoD.

Bayley still got azz.

Enjoyin' the segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear if they blow off the IIconics/Sasha and Bayley feud tomorrow I may skip Mania


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are Beth and Natalya sisters? if not i've never seen two look more alike and not be related in my life.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Beth Phoenix looks AMAZING. MY GOD WHAT SHAPE SHE'S INN. AN ABSOLUTE GODDESS OF A WOMEN. 

Ya'll know how i like my women. Blonde and Masculine.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"they awoke the dragon"

3 people cheered.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beth looks better than all the women in that ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Beth Phoenix looks AMAZING. MY GOD WHAT SHAPE SHE'S INN. AN ABSOLUTE GODDESS OF A WOMEN.
> 
> Ya'll know how i like my women. Blonde and Masculine.


well she is a Glamazon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> all the good tag teams are on SD.
> 
> That is why they should just have one tag title and let them be on both shows like the women


Well the Iconics are garbage and they are breaking up Mandy Rose/Sonya Deville.



Showstopper said:


> Right. I have no problem with a Women's Tag Team Title, but when there is basically no other teams for them to feud with, it's kind of an issue you'd think WWE would've worked on before awarding anyone tag champions..


These people do not have the capability of thinking long term.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Beth looks great. Marking for DoD.

Bayley still got azz.

Enjoyin' the segment.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

ok if you put a mans head on Beth's body nobody would think twice.. I am sorry...

But my god I don't want my women to look like the fucking Bowflex man.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Landwhales to appear in 3..2..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natalya annoys me, she has such a punchable face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but what is Beth Phoenix doing back to earn a shot at Wrestlemania she clearly shouldn't even be there


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Who actually cares ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh dear, Nattie getting booed :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So I guess its Natalya/Phoenix vs Iconics vs Samoan Botch Artists vs Sasha/Bayley at Mania. Lazy Fatal 4 Way to get all the women on the card.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd is DEAD.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They paused for Women's Revolution looking for a reaction and you could hear a pin drop. I get the Women's Revolution is for those in the head of the boardroom tables not the cheap seats, but that's no bueno.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DoD vs Boss N Hug connect at WM is gonna be so much better than so many matches on the WM35 card.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Give the IIconics the titles and be done with it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbins going over at Mania baby.




I’d mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Latoya? :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Therapy said:


> That's the weird thing about Angle though.. At the end of his TNA career he was still pretty close to peak Kurt Angle.. Then he shows up in WWE and wrestles like George The Animal Steele nearing retirement.
> 
> Usually you see a steady decline in an aging wrestler.. We never saw that with Kurt.. He went from Kurt Freakin Angle to a man who gets winded talking too long with no lead in to the decline


Kurt beat himself up towards the end of his TNA run and he wrestled in the indies before he came back to WWE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did she just call Natty.. Latoya?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't decide who is the worst promo out of the four


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> DoD vs Boss N Hug connect at WM is gonna be so much better than so many matches on the WM35 card.


Lol nah.

Crowd will be dead and it will be a botchfest.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Look its the Tag champions that have no real tag teams to compete against.


Oh you meant Bailey and Sasha? I thought you meant the revival ha ha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stop giving Bayley a microphone :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Guess Lita and Trish couldn't be talked into a match then?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> Give the IIconics the titles and be done with it.


Hell no.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL that literally nobody likes Corbin :lol




I love Corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley is abysmal on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Did she just call Natty.. Latoya?


if so maybe it was a Latoya Jackson joke meaning Natty is the Latoya of the Harts lol

If so that is awesome


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, this lower card women's segment is better than almost all of the men's WM build.

Bravo women... y'all runnin' this shiet.

BTW, I'm not a simp so fugg off!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stop giving Natalya a microphone :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> Guess Lita and Trish couldn't be talked into a match then?


Literally no one wants to see that.. Trish has been so far gone from the business I doubt she can even back bump at this point, and the last time I remember Lita doing any spots was shitty..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment was kinda all over the place..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I love Corbin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant the WWE roster, lol. Even fellow heels don't like him.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Guess Lita and Trish couldn't be talked into a match then?


I'm still holding out hope, but it's looking dimmer and dimmer...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I’d mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My boy Corbin. 

I want him to get pushed, but not like this.

Angle deserves Cena.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Best segment of this evening so far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait so Beth and Natalya randomly getting a tag title match at WM after doing absolutely nothing? Not to mention they're not even a real team. God this WM is looking like fucking trash, so many matches that belong on episodes of Raw and SDL like Miz vs Shane, Kurt vs Corbin, now Bayley and Sasha vs Natalya and Beth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These titles are already meaningless


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Would have been far better to have:

Becky beats Rousey
Charlotte beats Asuka
Sasha and Bayley - beats whoever.

Four Horsewomen close mania with titles, missed opportunity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, what a stupid commercial.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> Would have been far better to have:
> 
> Becky beats Rousey
> Charlotte beats Asuka
> ...


That sounds absolutely horrible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Should have been Sasha/Bayley vs Mandy Rose/Sonya Deville.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Would have been far better to have:
> 
> Becky beats Rousey
> Charlotte beats Asuka
> ...


Also the womens tag titles should have been crowned at WM. Would have made it a bigger deal and also let the WWE flesh out the tag division better


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Elias and Alexa are the only full-timers on Raw (excluding Dean who is leaving in a few weeks so it doesn't matter) who can cut a promo and they are relegated to being hosts of WM.

What an ass backwards ENTERTAINMENT company.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Would have been far better to have:
> 
> Becky beats Rousey
> *Charlotte beats Asuka*
> ...


Asuka needs to get her win back


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

damn Beth looks sounds acts legit she rag dolled them like shit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

To be fair, Sasha isn't really wrong about Nattie. She has spent her entire career living off other people's names, "my Uncle is Bret hart!" lol, how many times has she said that in the last decade?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Erik. said:


> That sounds absolutely horrible.


How so perfect conclusion to this women's evolution rise to the top of the card.

I presume we might get the rumoured Queen of the Ring later in the year. 


You get the Kofimania moment as well.

(Still think Brock will retain against Seth though)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp there's Nia.. With a fucking mic. Time to change the channel.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"A match made during the commercial break"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, looks like Beth took a legit stiff bump into the ring post..


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia Jax is so annoying can she please get released?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Beth is dead. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK this segment keeps getting better.

MY BOY MOJO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Natalya sucks bro


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mojo still has a job?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Corbin is quite underrated (not saying he is a transcendental talent at the moment or anything similar, but underrated), but this is quite a big spot for him at this stage in his developing career. Besides, a man who was once as well-oiled of a wrestling machine as Angle was deserved a safe cog for as close to a guaranteed good match as possible, but with Angle's shape/ gas tank, moving around w 260ish lbs. won't be easy.

Feel kind of shocked I'm saying that about a gold medalist.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> How so perfect conclusion to this women's evolution rise to the top of the card.
> 
> I presume we might get the rumoured Queen of the Ring later in the year.
> 
> ...


Because Asuka deserves better than losing to fucking Charlotte at Wrestlemania.

Becky/Ronda should NOT be main eventing.

And who even gives a shit about Sasha, Bayley or a Womans Tag Team title in 2019?

Kofi shouldn't be going over either.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So are Beth and Natalya sisters? if not i've never seen two look more alike and not be related in my life.


Sam Huntington and Millie Bobby Brown ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love Crazy Mojo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Back to this Mojo shit that's not going anywhere?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

How can 95% of the roster be so shit on the microphone? :lol :lol

Stop GIVING Nia Jax a microphone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mojo "Man In The Mirror" Rawley

Future WWE/Universal Champion baybay!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How long has Mojo been talking to himself in a mirror? A month? Writers have no idea where to go with Mojo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So they just added themselves to Mania? lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The filler has been particularly strange tonight


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Another schizo Mojo promo that will lead nowhere.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Because Asuka deserves better than losing to fucking Charlotte at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Becky/Ronda should NOT be main eventing.
> 
> ...


So Erik what would you book instead and who exactly goes over?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is like the episode where all the jobbers show up lol, fuckin' Mojo :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So are these Mojo segments ever going to get to the actual point?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yay an annoying midget I think I’m out for the night


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Would have been far better to have:
> 
> Becky beats Rousey
> Charlotte beats Asuka
> ...


 Jesus, no one gives a damn about the four horsewoman other than women's wrestling geeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> How can 95% of the roster be so shit on the microphone? :lol :lol
> 
> Stop GIVING Nia Jax a microphone.


I blame the writers. They dont hire wrestling writers they hire shitty hollywood hacks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Singles match for Richochet, yay!

So I guess Black has one later or next week?

Good as time as ever to split them.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

RAW writers need to" figure out " what to do with Mojo and the midcard talents


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Quote me on this. By Wrestlemania next year Mojo will be a champion of some time or briefcase holder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great, Flipochet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I couldn't care less about that womens segment, even with the mention of my girls

Ricochet vs Jinder next. Ricochet theme is so good


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

roblewis87 said:


> So Erik what would you book instead and who exactly goes over?


I'd have booked Bryan/Joe for the title with Joe going over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Singles match for Richochet, yay!
> 
> So I guess Black has one later or next week?
> 
> Good as time as ever to split them.


or maybe on SD.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Women's Triple Threat should still headline Mania, even though they stuffed it up royally, the build will be largely forgotten if the match is good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh great its the guy that is the equivalent to a coin that is being used to play Heads/Tails


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Erik. said:


> How can 95% of the roster be so shit on the microphone? :lol :lol
> 
> Stop GIVING Nia Jax a microphone.


Nia would still be awful, but WWE needs to start letting wrestlers be themselves instead of giving them scripted shit to say.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I blame the writers. They dont hire wrestling writers they hire shitty hollywood hacks.


But they keep giving the mic to SHIT mic workers.

That's the issue.

Natalya, Bayley, Nia Jax - three people who shouldn't be ANYWHERE near a microphone all got mic time throughout that whole segment/match.

Awful.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I'd have booked Bryan/Joe for the title with Joe going over.


While I like both guys and it would be a fun match. 

AJ vs Joe totally blew Joe's momentum, it's only just coming back now. 

He should have gone over in the summer really considering how randomly they ended the AJ reign.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Since McIntyre/Reigns is likely happening after Mania...

Mojo should go after some other big dog after Mania, before eventually going after Reigns.

I would say Rollins, but that's way too soon...


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Erik. said:


> How can 95% of the roster be so shit on the microphone? :lol :lol
> 
> Stop GIVING Nia Jax a microphone.


Some people memorize lines and repeat them better than others. A few are fairly good at it. Some really suck at it thou..

PS.. I'm NOT advocating giving Nia a free reign on the mic at all. If there was ever a case for the "silent killer" gimmick Nia is it..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Nia would still be awful, but WWE needs to start letting wrestlers be themselves instead of giving them scripted shit to say.


Being scripted doesn't take away your delivery or believability.

Elias is scripted yet shows he's one of the best mic workers they have because his delivery is spot on and believable in what he says, just as an example.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

They really do need to bring back managers so they can have people that talk with mics in their hands. It isn't that the wrestlers didn't talk, they just talked less.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And now Jinder is here. Damn this ep of Raw lol :lol


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Elias can swim in wwe with his mic work the wrestling part is still in question..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Why do Shane and Miz have beef? Weren't they tag champs? Who fucked the other over (I'm assuming)?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Look it's Khal Drogo without a personality.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a random match.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So are Beth and Natalya sisters? if not i've never seen two look more alike and not be related in my life.


Cesaro and Jason Statham


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Ricochet vs. Jinder? I'll go and make a sandwich.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Women's Triple Threat should still headline Mania, even though they stuffed it up royally, *the build will be largely forgotten if the match is good.*


Not really because people just wanted to see Ronda and Becky.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man WWE sure has had some legendary WWE Champions...Hogan, Flair, The Rock, Jinder Mahal, Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw sounds awful.

Where the hell is Batista?

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

reamstyles said:


> Elias can swim in wwe with his mic work the wrestling part is still in question..


I'll take a great mic worker with mediocre/average ring skills who can sell me on a feud over charisma vacuums who can't cut a decent promo to save their life but they are good at play fighting any day.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Queue Lacey Evans walk in within the next 20 minutes too I am sure. .


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man that give me what I want promo is legendary :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Them saying Mania is only 3 weeks away reminds me that 2 weeks from today I'll be flying to the USA :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow.

2hrs almost up and haven't even crossed 600 posts.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jinder's WWE Title Reign needs to get the Jericho WWF Championship win 2000 Treatment.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Man that give me what I want promo is legendary :lol


I seen a video on youtube where someone lip synced it to Vegeta. Shit is hilarious.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> Cesaro and Jason Statham


Paul London and Anthony Kiedis
Millie Bobby Brown and Sam Huntington
Brendon Urie and Andrew Garfield


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rousey's facial expression.

:lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LETS FUCKING GO DANA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh yay 20 mins of Dana Warrior at the HOF rambling on about her husband then spending 2 mins actually talking about the person getting the award...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh they actually making this award for what Warrior actually wanted it to be for now? Giving it to people who work behind the scenes for the company, not using it as a tool to look good by giving it to sick and handicapped people.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's go Dana :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Let's see what Dana's face looks like this week....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First time the Warrior Award goes to someone who actually was meant to receive it, since the award was suppose to be for people working backstage and longtime employees of WWE


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She is a heel now and she is still using that happy go lucky entrance music.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why.. Why why why why why of all fucking people to match up against your WM cash cow would you choose....... Dana Brooke? The botch machine.. Someone who stands a high chance of legit injuring an opponent...


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Lets see how long this squash match will last


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheFeitan said:


> Paul London and Anthony Kiedis
> Millie Bobby Brown and Sam Huntington
> Brendon Urie and Andrew Garfield


Roman Reigns and Jason Mamoa
Emma Stone and Margot Robbie
Tobey Maguire and Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Let's see what Dana's face looks like this week....


Different


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seriously, please have Becky cost Ronda the match and have Dana win...

Please.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I seen a video on youtube where someone lip synced it to Vegeta. Shit is hilarious.


 This is the best :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105451595825930247


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Let's see what Dana's face looks like this week....


I swear, it's different every time I see her :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Why.. Why why why why why of all fucking people to match up against your WM cash cow would you choose....... Dana Brooke? The botch machine.. Someone who stands a high chance of legit injuring an opponent...


Are you really expecting a match? I'm guessing it will be a beatdown before someone interrupts.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Dana lasts more then 10 seconds this company is retarded


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

damn the sow has cooled down bring on the hot fire


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

never forget this classic Dana moment






where she sucked to bad to cheat and made Bayley look like a complete joke.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Rhonda is in the ring and they are doing a Seth Rollins interview?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Dana looks very strange.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Dana brooke is so damn ugly


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly with some shade. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana's lips scare me...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dana's lips are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly killing it tonight :sodone


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ronda is going to punch the filler right out of Dana's lips.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is up with Dana's face?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

That was random.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did WWE's makeup artist apply tan coverup to parts of Danas hair? What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dana is so cringey


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They are REEAAALLLLYYYY making Ronda Rousey wait aren’t they?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"I might not be better than Ronda Rousey" - Dana Brooke 2019

Way to sell yourself there :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heyman, Brock and Rousey need to be a stable dammit!!!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why is the belt on the line here?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is going to be bad! 2 women who can't wrestle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda's got Brock's bounce down pat.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> Roman Reigns and Jason Mamoa
> *Emma Stone and Margot Robbie*
> Tobey Maguire and Jake Gyllenhaal


Look up Emma Mackey and Jaime Pressly when you can , they all look related to Robbie


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana's face looks so screwed up, did she get some emergency plastic surgery within the last week or something? cause it looks fucking weird her lips and everything just seem different.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STOP giving Dana Brooke a microphone :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a plastic faced dope


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dana Brooke...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Ronda is going to punch the filler right out of Dana's lips.


I'd mark out :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dana Brooke has gone too far on losing that chub her face needs a little bit of it back


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Intros longer than the match, lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell was that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

20 sec squash match :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN. That was quick.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahahaha dana fans going ape shit on twitter, love it


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is her husband getting involved? This is stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good. Glad Dana is done. She can join No Way Jose now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what a joke


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So dumb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was expected

Booteg Braun punching security lol


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Erik. said:


> STOP giving Dana Brooke a microphone <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


You guys realize you're basically shitting on people basically because they were never given a chance, right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a fun segment, she got heat against Dana Brooke thats good work.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That security guard got a little too close to Rousey's husband's wife.

FACE MEETS ELBOW!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, wrestling is the absolute pits isn't it? :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't give a shit what anyone says, Ronda kicks ass as a heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dana brooke looks she has a progeria head now wtf happened to her lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't wait til Rousey is done with her WWE run.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Travis Browne giving the Baddest Woman on the Planet a little pat on the ass


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Travis isn't the only one who can control Rousey. Just call Amanda Nunes and Holly Holm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Travis Browne wished that security guard was female


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> hahahahahaha dana fans going ape shit on twitter, love it


Dana has fans? wow thats news to me, never would have guessed that. Not sure what there is to be a fan of exactly though, she sucks in every aspect.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Dana. Too bad Titus World Wide broke up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista needs to just say "DEAL WITH IT"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you're gonna break kayfabe at least make it semi-believable. This is just lame.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

surprised it took this long from travis to get involved in wwe

dude is a legit fighter and is like 6'7


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I told you guys Dana looks different every week she’s like one of the many faced people from game of thrones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud only gets worse.

You can't tell me they aren't messing with it on purpose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So what issue did some have with that segment?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

No fucks given Ronda Rousey is bloody fantastic.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jesus, Dana needs to sue her plastic surgeon as soon as possible.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Dana channeling her inner Kevin McCallister with them screams


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Fun fact, that "Security Guard" Ronda attacked is an old friend of mine. He's a wrestler from the Chicago area. He goes by Ballistic Brent Myers. WWE has actually used him a couple times before. He was actually attacked previously by Ronda last year when he was playing one of the refs that were trying to stop her from attacking Kurt Angle and Alexa Bliss.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

p862011 said:


> surprised it took this long from travis to get involved in wwe
> 
> dude is a legit fighter and is like 6'7


Well, he was a beast. His career has really went down the shitter over the past few years.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

2 and a half weeks to Mania...

Zero build to the Raw Womens Title match...


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

LOL Ass whip city, thats how you get a heel over. Guarentee ppl will be cheering Rousey at Mania over "The Man...on crutches," , and Chosen One.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheFeitan said:


> Look up Emma Mackey and Jaime Pressly when you can , they all look related to Robbie


Nina Dobrev and Victoria Justice, there is even a meme, one half of the face is Victoria's and the other is Nina's


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> This feud only gets worse.
> 
> You can't tell me they aren't messing with it on purpose.


Why is it worse? What's the issue fans loved when they were blurring kayfabe for Becky, what's the issue with blurring it for Ronda?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Travis isn't the only one who can control Rousey. Just call Amanda Nunes and Holly Holm


:Oooh


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> No fucks given Ronda Rousey is bloody fantastic.


She screams incoherently like a child taking a temper tantrum. She's pretty terrible in general.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

p862011 said:


> surprised it took this long from travis to get involved in wwe
> 
> dude is a legit fighter and is like 6'7


Originally he was demanding only intergender matches.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> Dana Brooke has gone too far on losing that chub her face needs a little bit of it back


She looked much better back then https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...6-35_ILCE-6500_DSC03686_DxO_(34727080411).jpg


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well, he was a beast. His career has really went down the shitter over the past few years.


Thats starting to become the trend for MMA fighters, their career starts going down the shitter and they jump into pro wrestling still trying to act as if they're a big deal.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Now Ronda and her husband in the interview will tell us that wrestling is fake again


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> 2 and a half weeks to Mania...
> 
> 
> 
> Zero build to the Raw Womens Title match...


No build? They further showed how off the hinges and hard to reel in Ronda is becoming. Certainly that counts as build. Good build is subjective, but they certainly built upon the story.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Why is it worse? What's the issue fans loved when they were blurring kayfabe for Becky, what's the issue with blurring it for Ronda?


Not that I think it could get any worse. It's already one of the worst built title matches in Wrestlemania history.

But you can't call the company fake, sell shirts saying "break kayfabe" only to then go in there and have a fake fight and fake hit officials :lol

It sort of.... doesn't work.

No idea why this couldn't have just been about Becky and Ronda. FFS, Becky isn't even on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews/Corbin? Why?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Why is it worse? What's the issue fans loved when they were blurring kayfabe for Becky, what's the issue with blurring it for Ronda?


 Convoluted and unbelievable.

They're trying to sell it as Ronda has gone rogue and isn't following the script, she "hates the business" but I don't buy any of it.

To get people to question these things you need a better mic worker in this role who can make you think twice.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda's such an embarrassment can't wait for her to finally leave.

This "breaking kayfabe" story line is beyond terrible.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well, he was a beast. His career has really went down the shitter over the past few years.


meh - WWE can still do something with him. However if he gets into the ring it will always be hard for him to overcome being Mr. Ronda Rousey and keep from getting overshadowed by the Mrs..


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ronda absolutely ripped her fucking head!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buff Bagwell, Disco Inferno, Scotty 2 Hotty, The Hurricane, The Godfather, Glacier and Norman Smiley would be mega stars in this era.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Convoluted and unbelievable.
> 
> They're trying to sell it as Ronda isn't following the script and she hates the business but I don't buy any of it.
> 
> To get people to question these things you need a better mic workers in these roles who can make you think twice.


Sort of doesn't work when she's then going in and having a worked fight with a jobber :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's time for Corbin to send Crews back to Ring Of Honor....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been such a boring Raw, using so many of the most boring people on the roster. Seth & Drew are literally the only people I'm caring about...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now I want Conor in Becky's side


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Erik. said:


> God, wrestling is the absolute pits isn't it? :lol


The New Japan cup is hitting the quarterfinals. Cmon over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> ronda absolutely ripped her fucking head!


Who knows if he even has any wrestling ability. He wasn't much if a grappler in the MMA world.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Doesn't even feel like Ronda is feuding with Becky and Charlotte at this point, just feels like Ronda going against the company. Seems like its heading towards Ronda and Travis Browne vs Triple H and Stephanie in a tag match or soemthing.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

ok but Kurt Angle picked Baron as his opponent, so how is this Corbins fault?

jesus christ this shit storytelling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well there it is. Its all a storyline for Cena to take Corbin's spot.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> She screams incoherently like a child taking a temper tantrum. She's pretty terrible in general.


I'd rather watch her fuck shit up than the rest of this shitty roster.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This has been such a boring Raw, using so many of the most boring people on the roster. Seth & Drew are literally the only people I'm caring about...


why do you think I am still here? waiting for brock to mess with their match lol 
they killed the crowd


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sure I'm not the first to mention it, but it is kind of funny that Travis Browne went from being a very legitimate heavyweight prospect many pegged to be a future UFC champ to being essentially Mr. Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Erik. said:


> ...
> No idea why this couldn't have just been about Becky and Ronda. FFS, Becky isn't even on the show.


Well that involved 0 MacMahon's. Clearly they weren't going to let that stand for an angle as hot as Becky and Ronda was..

Now, its like they are tying to "fix" it..and just keep messing it up worse.

I have to admit. I did expect Becky somewhere in that mess..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Going by the commentary, it looks clear that Corbin will NOT be Angle's last match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I don't give a shit what anyone says, Ronda kicks ass as a heel.


and the best part of it all, shes ramming the haters words back down their throats.
*wrestles wwe's style*
"Hows she no being the rousey that was in ufc?"
"kick some ass, destroy people in the ring, break some arms"
*turns heel*
"why's she acting this way, its disgusting"
"should be find (<-) and spended (yup)"

twitter ladies and gents


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Not that I think it could get any worse. It's already one of the worst built title matches in Wrestlemania history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think you're being super hyperbolic with it being one of the worst built title matches in Mania history. 

I guess for me my retort would be since she said this shit was fake and she could kill anybody there she hasn't been having the long matches she was having before. Then slapped up refs and security because there was nothing they could do. Which follows the story of her no longer playing by the rules. 

But enjoyment is subjective


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> I'd rather watch her fuck shit up than the rest of this shitty roster.


There are very few people on the roster I wouldn't rather see than Ronda. Horrible mic skills, limited in the ring... No thank you.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This jobber is pointing at the WM sign in the middle of a match like the fans have forgotten that Angle named you his WM opponent an hour ago.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This worked shoot thing doesn't work. If we are being "realistic", in MMA, if Ronda hadn't broken the hold after the bell, the ref would have been choking her out until she let go. Then the first time she struck an official, half of the arenas security would be hitting, macing, and/or tazing her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Corbin jobs to Apollo after being revealed as Angles big WM opponent, lol way to build him up for the match WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

'Tista sitting on this throne. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Going by the commentary, it looks clear that Corbin will NOT be Angle's last match.


We can only hope but yeah it does seem like it'll be someone else.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Finally. A fucking STAR. THANK YOU JESUS FOR BATISTA.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Corbin jobs to Apollo after being revealed as Angles big WM opponent, lol way to build him up for the match WWE.


Because he won't be Angle's Big WM opponent.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Buff Bagwell, Disco Inferno, Scotty 2 Hotty, The Hurricane, The Godfather, Glacier and Norman Smiley would be mega stars in this era.


Jerry Flynn and Mike Enos would float in between the main event and the upper mid card in this era, tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember when Road to Wrestlemania shows were exciting and fun?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Convoluted and unbelievable.
> 
> They're trying to sell it as Ronda has gone rogue and isn't following the script, she "hates the business" but I don't buy any of it.
> 
> To get people to question these things you need a better mic worker in this role who can make you think twice.


Fair point on her mic work. But since she's not really a talker, I think the fact she's now running through folk could be seen as selling it in the ring. Its just Ronda running through bitches and refs like she logically should.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally Batista


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't been paying attention, when did Apollo got his last name back?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Damn Kurt looks like he lost too many braincells over the years


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Think you're being super hyperbolic with it being one of the worst built title matches in Mania history.
> 
> I guess for me my retort would be since she said this shit was fake and she could kill anybody there she hasn't been having the long matches she was having before. Then slapped up refs and security because there was nothing they could do. Which follows the story of her no longer playing by the rules.
> 
> But enjoyment is subjective


But it's fake..

Which is the problem with flat out calling it all fake. You're going in there and WORKING a fake fight. 

Calling out Becky Lynch's submission as fake, only to then put on an even faker looking armbar in a fake fight.. 

Its garbage.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This entire Ronda shoot story immediately fails as soon as she has a 15 minute match at WM against 2 women she would beat in 10 seconds in a real fight. That's why there is no point in doing it. There is no logical conclusion for it in a fake sport.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Apollo uses Rollup on Baron Corbin

Super effective.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Remember when Road to Wrestlemania shows were exciting and fun?


I miss those days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> Ronda's such an embarrassment can't wait for her to finally leave.
> 
> 
> 
> This "breaking kayfabe" story line is beyond terrible.


But the fans asked for this. You can't cheer a heel Becky for non-kayfabe reasons then call foul when they say okay fuck kayfabe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The3 said:


> Now Ronda and her husband in the interview will tell us that wrestling is fake again


Well, they are already posing for WWE's IG page after beat down security, so...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Because he won't be Angle's Big WM opponent.


Well then i don't get it, Angle announced he was, and they do look to be in a feud now. What they just gonna reveal Kurt was just joking and do a match on Raw next week? 

Then what give his real opponent like a weeks worth of build for the feud? that'll be great.

How about announce his real opponent and try and get in as much build as possible before WM. Not do some bullshit fake setup to lead to the real one.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There are very few people on the roster I wouldn't rather see than Ronda. Horrible mic skills, limited in the ring... No thank you.


Who produced the most entertaining match at Wrestlemania last year?

Oh yeah...Ronda Rousey.

Thanks for your input Pavel but on this occasion I don't care (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107827552930783232


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It's going to be Cena vs Angle at Mania


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This entire Ronda shoot story immediately fails as soon as she has a 15 minute match at WM against 2 women she would beat in 10 seconds in a real fight. That's why there is no point in doing it. There is no logical conclusion for it in a fake sport.


There will be fuckery. It will not be a straight match. She's gonna end up no selling. I'm calling it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Jerry Flynn and Mike Enos would float in between the main event and the upper mid card in this era, tbh.


Lenny Lane vs Kenny Kaos would be a WM main event.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned how - storyline wise - Becky Lynch has absolutely demolished Ronda Rousey.
She single handedly has made Ronda go insane by getting in her head.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!

Make that soundbite famous.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well then i don't get it, Angle announced he was, and they do look to be in a feud now. What they just gonna reveal Kurt was just joking and do a match on Raw next week?
> 
> Then what give his real opponent like a weeks worth of build for the feud? that'll be great.
> 
> How about announce his real opponent and try and get in as much build as possible before WM. Not do some bullshit fake setup to lead to the real one.


It'll be Cena.

The commentary during the last match pretty much guaranteed it wasn't going to be Corbin.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hopefully WWE disposed of that entire microphone after nose ring Dave got done slobbering all over it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why are we watching a recap of this awkward segment from last week lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT? GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Batista looking like a mafia boss this week :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Batista looking like a star, per usual.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Who produced the most entertaining match at Wrestlemania last year?
> 
> Oh yeah...Ronda Rousey.
> 
> Thanks for your input Pavel but on this occasion I don't care (Y)


Well, Stephanie McMahon was in that match too? So I will guess at her?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Live via satellite :beckylol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

You'd think a guy like Batista would have a nicer looking house..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love Batista's answer "I just don't like him" :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Batista sitting there looking like a fucking crime boss. That's what a star looks like folks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Like Batista's new gimmick as a drug kingpin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

My boy has gone full Hollywood.

Bringing it via satellite roud


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Batista sounds high as fuck lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> It'll be Cena.
> 
> The commentary during the last match pretty much guaranteed it wasn't going to be Corbin.


But again its just stupid to do it this way, why go through a charade like this is gonna be the match, give it build, then with just like a week before WM go "Oh just kidding this is my real opponent".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are the fans even there?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> But again its just stupid to do it this way, why go through a charade like this is gonna be the match, give it build, then with just like a week before WM go "Oh just kidding this is my real opponent".


Unfortunately, I cannot see the future m8


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> But again its just stupid to do it this way, why go through a charade like this is gonna be the match, give it build, then with just like a week before WM go "Oh just kidding this is my real opponent".


Cus' this is what the WWE does. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Batista's next gig security for Tony Soprano? Looks like it in that getup.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonder what would've happened if Batista (without the movie career) was the top guy for ten years instead of Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CM Punk chants.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Who produced the most entertaining match at Wrestlemania last year?
> 
> Oh yeah...Ronda Rousey.
> 
> Thanks for your input Pavel but on this occasion I don't care (Y)


but but but they said can't wrestle (for somebody so green she's done bloody well for her self) aye but she can't talk (apraxia of speech) aye but she's exposing the business by saying its fake ( so has a lot of folk but including a certain eliete group but thats ok)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was fucking horrible. :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Get the fuck out of his office!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

GET OUTTA MY OFFICE!!!!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Are the fans even there?


I think people don't care! 
opening your show like that and following with all of that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Batista making some valid points.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Trips goes over Tista at Mania, what's the point of this again?!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dave's still got it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Batista has made a bigger mark in Hollywood than Cena.

Who would have thunk it 10 years ago.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot see the future m8


I didn't say you could. I was saying it was stupid for them to do it the way they're doing it if you're right.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn, Batista out here spitting truths.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Batista is right , Vince needed to fired Triple H a long time ago


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> But it's fake..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's like going "well why doesn't Vince just fire Austin if he hates him". I mean Vince flat out talked about hating Austin right. But in story since calling it fake we've got a much more vicious Ronda who's clearly not holding which plays into her "I can do what I want and none of you can stop me". 

As far as calling Becky's armbar fake it's probably because, well it's not a submission you'd use in MMA.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That man was reading off a cue card.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/octRuSL.mp4


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The promo was fine in terms of delivery and intensity but the contents and logic of it make zero sense. Batista gave HHH his comeuppance 14 years ago by beating him at Wrestlemania for the title then beating him two more times


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> If Trips goes over Tista at Mania, what's the point of this again?!


Feed the ego of Triple H, duh?! :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't say you could.


You're going on like you know how the story plays out.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL I love Batista's answer "I just don't like him" :lol


so much depth in this feud


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

God was that promo from Batista terrible. At least he is getting paid to do no work leading up to this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107828498662674432


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Bruan in the battle royal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2 terrible promos from Batista already.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What is Braun's fascination with destroying cars? such a strange addiction.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun in the battle royal at Wrestlemania...sigh...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude went from Lesnar to the Andre the Giant battle Royal :kobelol


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

So much for attitude era fan boys hyping up hhh vs Batista. This was complete trash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"They got me so mad i'm going to enter the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal" lol what? thats the dumbest shit i've ever heard, Braun gonna enter a jobber battle royal cause 2 guys from SNL got him upset.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Holy shit poor Braun....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Another shit promo from Batista. They gotta give this guy some better material. Who's writing this crap?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This show has been visual Ambien so far, but Seth and Drew had a very good tv match last time out. We shall see how this goes.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I'd rather watch her fuck shit up than the rest of this shitty roster.


I approve this message


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I take what I said about Braun being Big Show 2.0 back. Not even Big Show was ever booked this poorly.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Alexa trying to be a peacemaker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew gets like zero reactions


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

McIntyre's music is dope af


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Braun really is just The Big Show now. Big lump who can't be taken seriously.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Braun to be the first ever 2 time Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royale winner .


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> That's like going "well why doesn't Vince just fire Austin if he hates him". I mean Vince flat out talked about hating Austin right. But in story since calling it fake we've got a much more vicious Ronda who's clearly not holding which plays into her "I can do what I want and none of you can stop me".
> 
> As far as calling Becky's armbar fake it's probably because, well it's not a submission you'd use in MMA.


Well, no. Vince COULDNT fire Austin because he made him more money than anyone in the history of the business ever had. That was the whole point. 

And again, you're not understanding clearly. Blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality isn't bad. But calling the business FAKE when you'll be fake fighting anyway is stupid and has shown to be stupid. FFS, she's holding the title and was crying over having her title taken off her despite her winning in a fake fight. Garbage.

You're telling me they couldn't have gone down a different avenue which leads to Ronda being a heel and feeling like no one can stop her?

FFS, Lesnar is a bigger star than Ronda will ever be yet he has never once called wresting fake. His whole presence and aura alone give off the fact he can do whatever the fuck he wants. He doesn't even need to break kayfabe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> You're going on like you know how the story plays out.


Well the way you're putting it how else is it going to play out? with just 3 weeks till WM and you're saying Cena is gonna be his opponent, how else they gonna do it? Aint that many ways to do it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Something has to be happening, we still have half an hour left... Is Brock gonna make another appearance?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Calico Jack said:


> Braun really is just The Big Show now.


He was always that. He is filling into that Big Show / Mark Henry role.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Drew gets like zero reactions


Look up charisma vacuum and you will see Drew's face.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

"these two got me so angry I am gonna enter the Andre battle royal hahahahahaha"


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now a 30 min match with no stakes that we've seen 10 times.


My god.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This RAW has been embarrassing-- especially being the one three weeks before the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Raw is so bad you guys why do we watch this?

If it isn't good now in what is supposed to be it's best time of the year then when will it be?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Frank Thomas is pushing testosterone now???


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm not sure what Charlotte knows about being beautiful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well the way you're putting it how else is it going to play out? with just 3 weeks till WM and you're saying Cena is gonna be his opponent, how else they gonna do it? Aint that many ways to do it.


No idea.

Like I said, I cannot see into the future.

There's very little in wrestling that's any good in 2019 and I couldnt care less about a Kurt Angle match but it's obvious they've announced his WM opponent now because it's leading to something different. I imagine that comes clearer next week. 

It'll be done to make Corbin look like an even bigger idiot than he already looks.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Seth 'bout to get Borked for the DQ finish.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

"I just don't like him, ya know." - Batista (2019)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Braun to be the first ever 2 time Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royale winner [emoji23][emoji23].


He has never won it


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow so mctynre is standing there doing nothing during the commercial?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Celebrate women's history month. Show us when you made Trish bark like a dog. This company is such a joke.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh god, he’s got a mic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

patpat said:


> wow so mctynre is standing there doing nothing during the commercial?


I take it you never been to a show live? I haven't been in a few years but usually during commercial they will shut the music off and dim the lights down or have something else going on and then a few seconds before the show comes back on the air they turn the music and lights back on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> The promo was fine in terms of delivery and intensity but the contents and logic of it make zero sense. Batista gave HHH his comeuppance 14 years ago by beating him at Wrestlemania for the title then beating him two more times


Exactly this feud makes zero fucking sense, its made zero sense from the get go, Batista desperately trying to force Triple H to give him a match at WM when as you said he's already beaten him at WM and 2 more times after that.

Even back in 2005 when he faced Triple H at WM he even brought up then how Triple H just used him in Evolution, and he gave him his comeuppance for it 3 different times. Yet now he's bringing it back up as if Triple H never paid for it.

If this feud had to happen Triple H should have been the heel goating Batista into a match so he can finally defeat him. Batista being the one to do it after already having beaten Triple H 3 different times is dumb as fuck, i don't care if this is what Batista wants its just dumb and makes zero sense.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chicago not caring about drew beating roman? :lol:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Well, no. Vince COULDNT fire Austin because he made him more money than anyone in the history of the business ever had. That was the whole point.
> 
> And again, you're not understanding clearly. Blurring the lines between kayfabe and reality isn't bad. But calling the business FAKE when you'll be fake fighting anyway is stupid and has shown to be stupid. FFS, she's holding the title and was crying over having her title taken off her despite her winning in a fake fight. Garbage.
> 
> ...


Vince could have easily fired Austin especially seeing as Austin being a money maker wasn't brought up like it was with Cena. 

Now of course they could've gone a different way with turning her heel. But seeing as everything involving Becky has been living in between the lines it makes no sense to keep Ronda in it. Now if Ronda is going to be blurring lines what's the most logical way to do it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Drew secretly wanted to be a Shield member, that's why he's so angry and attacking them all the time :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Add Roman vs McIntyre to the list of pointless boring Wrestlemania matches next to Miz vs Shane and Angle vs Corbin


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely thought he'd say something like a Glasgow Street Fight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, there goes any opportunity of Dean having a Mania match. Fuck it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I was just joking when I asked if Vince Russo secretly returned and managed to not email Mike Johnson, but I'm starting to think that may be reality. This shattering of the suspension of disbelief is getting ridiculous.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Drew secretly wanted to be a Shield member, that's why he's so angry and attacking them all the time :lmao


:lo: that would fit the narrative


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What happened to Dolph Ziggler? He's injured? 

They cut the storyline with him and Drew being a two man wrecking crew way too short.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Meh circa mid 2000's - early 2010 pre 3mb Mcintyre was actually convincing as a psychopath with his " Bad dreams" theme and calmer/colder delivery , now he sounds unnatural and tryhard as possible


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

oh not this kind of promo againnnn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fans don't give a shit :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did somebody dump a bucket of water on Seth? :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Yawn.. about to take a Napintire


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why a video highlight mid Rollins promo? Fucking hell


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This Wrestlemania card is shaping up to be complete shit. I'm kind of glad I decided to use my spare $ on a new sled instead of Mania tickets lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I wish Scott Steiner would appear and call everyone fatasses and white trash. Drew and Seth are legitimately 2 of the most boring human beings I've ever seen.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Damn. Drew really gets no reaction at all


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lok said:


> Feed the ego of Triple H, duh?! :lmao


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

God this show has been 3 hrs of fuck shit.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Himiko said:


> Add Roman vs McIntyre to the list of pointless boring Wrestlemania matches next to Miz vs Shane and Angle vs Corbin


Absolutely. There's not a single match I'm looking forward to.
I'm actually pretty shocked because for the last few PPV's I've really looked forward to a number of matches. You mentioned a few of them, but also Orton vs. AJ falls in there (useless match) and the 4-way women's tag title, and we're pretty much guranteed to have a useless Asuka opponent.

This Wrestlemania card is horrid and the build matches how horrible it is. 
The best match we have is Bryan vs. Kofi (assumed)... that's odd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew doesn't have IT, stop trying to make him a thing...it is not happening.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

the production of raw is horrible , there is no coordination 
they suck


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A replay with an explanation in the middle of a promo? 

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What happened to those people who were SO adamant that Roman would be added to Seth vs Brock at Mania? Roman's facing Drew lol.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Vince could have easily fired Austin especially seeing as Austin being a money maker wasn't brought up like it was with Cena.
> 
> Now of course they could've gone a different way with turning her heel. But seeing as everything involving Becky has been living in between the lines it makes no sense to keep Ronda in it. Now if Ronda is going to be blurring lines what's the most logical way to do it?


Ronda is out there trying to do everything the right away and the fans are still cheering Becky and booing here. Yeah it is stale, but it still works. She can say she is going to do what she does best and she is going to beat the shit out of every woman on the roster the best way she knows how and make sure they know who she is and live up to her name of ROWDY Ronda Rousey. She doesn't have to call wrestling fake, she just has to say she is a better fighter and she isn't holding back anymore.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad I’m watching Mania on the couch this year instead of attending in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm usually quite neutral and of course I've seen worse, but Raw has gone to hell the last 3 weeks. Slumping at the wrong time.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

That shaky camera needs to go away. FAR away.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

patpat said:


> the production of raw is horrible , there is no coordination
> they suck


It is all over the place. It is incredible that this is a show that has been on the air for over 25 years.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow i am happy people are still hyped for Seth , that program with drew could be damaging the way t's going. bring fucking Lesnar that's what people want to see 
they started raw great and now this....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What happened to those people who were SO adamant that Roman would be added to Seth vs Brock at Mania? Roman's facing Drew lol.


He should have replaced Seth in the match. I'd take Reigns over Drew or Seth. That's how boring they are.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock is literally there - just have him interrupt. 

Neither of these guys can really afford a loss going into Mania.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cryptvill said:


> Absolutely. There's not a single match I'm looking forward to.
> 
> I'm actually pretty shocked because for the last few PPV's I've really looked forward to a number of matches. You mentioned a few of them, but also Orton vs. AJ falls in there (useless match) and the 4-way women's tag title, and we're pretty much guranteed to have a useless Asuka opponent.
> 
> ...




I’m still looking forward to Becky Ronda Charlotte. I’m also enjoying the Orton AJ feud on Smackdown


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, there goes any opportunity of Dean having a Mania match. Fuck it.


I mean they clearly told everyone he's done, they had their final Shield match and Dean has been gone since then. He's not gonna be on tv anymore and he's gonna ride out whats left of his contract and then leave.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

No Riott Squad or did I miss them?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This Wrestlemania card is shaping up to be complete shit. I'm kind of glad I decided to use my spare $ on a new sled instead of Mania tickets lol


I remember that, for last year's Mania, I kinda jockingly said that the pre-show was going to be my highlight because it was likely that Peyton was going to be on Womens Rumble and it actually ended up being my overall highlight since my stream froze during the Ronda debut match. This year seems like it is gonna be the same


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Honestly I'm debating whether I should waste weed on WM...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man my boy The Chosen One is such a fuggin' star!

(I meant to send this message 10 mins ago, better late than never, lmfao)


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

please bring brock already


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey guys, did the bell ring before the break or during the break?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Seth wins by roll up and Drew destroys him and Reigns make the save or Drew gets DQ'd by destroying Rollins and Roman makes the save


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God that Bears attire Rollins has is so awful, why can't he come up with any good attires anymore?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another resthold? Like, seriously?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Rollins exposing himself further to Brock Lesnar" lol, you might want to reword that sentence a bit Corey... :lol


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I just read they said Strowman in the Battle Royal. Seriously? What did he do to piss people off backstage?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MetalKiwi said:


> No Riott Squad or did I miss them?


They probably won't appear until the Mania Womens Battle Royal... or if they need someone to job to Sasha/Bayley or Nattie/Beth before Mania


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

people clearly want Rollins to kick his ass, make Rollins kick his ass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel like we've seen Rollins vs McIntyre like 5 times on raw this year, am i wrong?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> So Seth wins by roll up and Drew destroys him and Reigns make the save or Drew gets DQ'd by destroying Rollins and Roman makes the save


Both would be silly.

Just have Lesnar come down and destroy Rollins.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't believe how bad this RTWM has been..atleast on the Raw side. This is NOT the A-show at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish Lesnar never lost a match since he broke the streak.

I would've then been building McIntyre up since his return to CONQUER THE BEAST.

More than happy it's my boy Rollins that's doing it this year at the grandest stage of them all though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Magicman38 said:


> I just read they said Strowman in the Battle Royal. Seriously? What did he do to piss people off backstage?


He's not able to do flips?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Another damn commerical break?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Dude went from Lesnar to the Andre the Giant battle Royal <img src="http://i.imgur.com/qombxRn.gif" border="0" alt="" title="kobelol" class="inlineimg" />


Because Vince is an idiot, has nothing to do with Braun. He was on fire and they refused to pull the trigger.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another commercial? How are you even supposed to get invested in the show? Finally a relatively acceptable wrestling match..(despite how stale it is..) and you hardly get to see any of it.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Tomorrow night's Smackdown is gonna make RAW look even worse than usual.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

FUCKKK what the fuck with these commercials? I can't watch the damn match , and why do they keep doing those long match with a lot of rest holds nowadays? god wwe is clueless!


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

RAW feels like the C or D show right now , 3 hours of cringe and two generic looking wrestlers in the' fucking main event :maury


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Another resthold? Like, seriously?


Hey, man. When did the bell ring? Was it before the break or during the break?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah just look how many times we've gotten Rollins vs McIntyre over the last year


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Hey, man. When did the bell ring? Was it before the break or during the break?


I think it was before the break.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

[QUOTzE=Erik.;76983982]He's not able to do flips?[/QUOTE]

I missed that announcement, seriously?? That's bullshit. He should at the very least be going against Lashley for the IC Title. Damn shame.

Also, sorry I quoted the wrong person on this although you're not wrong.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I can't believe how bad this RTWM has been..atleast on the Raw side. This is NOT the A-show at all.


Anyone with some semblance of a personality besides Elias and Alexa is on SD.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheFeitan said:


> RAW feels like the C or D show right now , 3 hours of cringe :maury


Impact could put on a better show then RAW atm.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why do the WWE even need to have this many commercials?

You'd think they were fucking broke.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't know why they won't have Rollins dominate the match if they want us to buy him as a threat to Lesnar at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans are strong for Seth considering how deep we are into this eh show. Good.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anyone with some semblance of a personality besides Elias and Alexa is on SD.


No doubt and both should head to SDL after Mania, Elias can rule that show!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why do we need a replay 3 seconds after it happened?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Impact could put on a better show then RAW atm.


People who actually watch both say that Impact is way better than RAW or SD


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

fuck wwe fuck them , the guy is three weeks away from mania and you make drew dominate him? wtf? 
the guy is supposed to beat Lesnar fuck off these guys can't write a damn coherent show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Commentators, please stop saying Scottish Psychopath lol.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Rollins needs his 2014 singles look back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NotAllThere said:


> Ronda is out there trying to do everything the right away and the fans are still cheering Becky and booing here. Yeah it is stale, but it still works. She can say she is going to do what she does best and she is going to beat the shit out of every woman on the roster the best way she knows how and make sure they know who she is and live up to her name of ROWDY Ronda Rousey. She doesn't have to call wrestling fake, she just has to say she is a better fighter and she isn't holding back anymore.


 It's not that I don't get not being for the "this is fake" shit, as I don't like that HHH did it for no reason in his feud with Batista. But this whole thing with Becky is different as her entire rise has been about ignoring kayfabe, so its hard to be upset with Ronda going "fuck this fake shit I'll beat both you carry bitches up for real". I mean if you got behind all the 4th wall breaking and leaning when Becky was talking about how easy Charlotte's path was, how favored Charlotte is, and how the McMahons don't want someone like her. What's wrong with breaking it now? 4th wall shouldn't only be acceptable when it's shitting on something hardcore fans like to shit on the McMahons, Cena, Reigns, Charlotte.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Take a shot everytime commentary says 'Scottish Psychopath'


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Why do we need a replay 3 seconds after it happened?


They think they're a real sport.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's not that I don't get not being for the "this is fake" shit, as I don't like that HHH did it for no reason in his feud with Batista. But this whole thing with Becky is different as her entire rise has been about ignoring kayfabe, so its hard to be upset with Ronda going "fuck this fake shit I'll beat both you carry bitches up for real". I mean if you got behind all the 4th wall breaking and leaning when Becky was talking about how easy Charlotte's path was, how favored Charlotte is, and how the McMahons don't want someone like her. What's wrong with breaking it now? 4th wall shouldn't only be acceptable when it's shitting on something hardcore fans like to shit on the McMahons, Cena, Reigns, Charlotte.


If you honestly cannot see the difference with blurring lines and flat out calling the company fake, then it's pointless having the debate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those loud ass chants.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

mctynre can't handle Seth's style he is too slow


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Awareness said:


> Rollins needs his 2014 singles look back.


The all white attire was awesome especially since he was a heel.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! Hopefully that's the outcome at WM.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They think they're a real sport.


It's from the same fucking camera angle too :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins loses to 1 Claymore kick yet at WM watch him kick out of like 3 F5's in a row.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth is winning.

Good match.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

LOL Seth's zero-psychology superplex into falcon arrow spot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So we are back at Seth and Dean jobbing to the guy who is gonna job to Roman? That didn't take long


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank god that's over. 3 hours of shit.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They probably won't appear until the Mania Womens Battle Royal... or if they need someone to job to Sasha/Bayley or Nattie/Beth before Mania



Bummer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

McIntyre can really say that he broke the Shield now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only good thing about that RAW was Charly in that dress wens3


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Boy that show took any excitement I was starting to get for Mania and flushed it down the toilet.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> McIntyre can really say that he broke the Shield now


Until the big dawg pins him at wrestlemania...

They are only making Drew look strong to feed him to Reigns..

They did the same with Strowman, then once the feud is over with Reigns Drew will go back to terrible booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The only good thing about that RAW was Charly in that dress wens3


And the IIconics mention :grin2:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow let's have the challenger lose on the raw to mania 
anyway the brock distraction was so cliché and stupid! and why even make Seth look so weak too? this company!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> And the IIconics mention :grin2:


But sadly we know what's gonna happen tomorrow night


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The number 1 contender should NEVER eat a pin going into Mania, I don't care if he takes a full shotgun blast

It's just a terrible look


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xenoblade said:


> Until the big dawg pins him at wrestlemania...
> 
> They are only making Drew look strong to feed him to Reigns..
> 
> They did the same with Strowman, then once the feud is over with Reigns Drew will go back to terrible booking.


Thats why they can't make stars, anytime someone gets great booking and looks to becoming a main eventer its only to eventually feed them to their chosen one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107839337998118912


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> If you honestly cannot see the difference with blurring lines and flat out calling the company fake, then it's pointless having the debate.


No I see the difference if we're talking Batista vs HHH where it just came out of nowhere. But context matters, I don't see the difference when everything involving Becky since SummerSlam has been about explicitly saying fuck kayfabe. To me it's just ridiculous to now start bringing up "well where's the respect for kayfabe" when everything involving Becky prior was all about fuck kayfabe. Trying to hold on to "but she said fake" is irrelevant when this whole thing has been about playing outside the rules of kayfabe.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

isn't their a better way to book this shit? why does Seth have to eat a pin? why can't brock just come out and destroy him in the ring? and god he looked not so great in that match! like the guy scares the shit out of lesnar in the opening segment and right at the end is dominated? now they better go to the end with this and have drew fucking beat roman at mania


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why in the fuck does Vince care about Rollins when Roman is back?

Have you people learned nothing?

Roman is all Vince cares about.

Never forget fpalm


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > One clean pin from Goldberg? Upon which Lesnar just had to have a win returned to him? Can't even admit he's been Super Lesnar? Lol.
> ...


Taker did a low blow(which was disgusting that they had Taker do something so out of character) so the win wasn't clean. Neither was Roman's win which turned to a handicap match. They also painted Goldbergs win as Lesnar was caught off guard and even gave him the win back. Lesnar hasn't lost clean or without shenanigans since 2014.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No I see the difference if we're talking Batista vs HHH where it just came out of nowhere. But context matters, I don't see the difference when everything involving Becky since SummerSlam has been about explicitly saying fuck kayfabe. To me it's just ridiculous to now start bringing up "well where's the respect for kayfabe" when everything involving Becky prior was all about fuck kayfabe. Trying to hold on to "but she said fake" is irrelevant when this whole thing has been about playing outside the rules of kayfabe.


Nothing that Becky has done since Summerslam has broken kayfabe, except if you want to look at her calling out Charlotte for plastic surgery as such.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> But sadly we know what's gonna happen tomorrow night


Yes the IIconics will win the womens tag titles...

Who am I kidding? They will have a 5 minutes match and then they are gonna be sent back straight to pre-show battle royal where they are gonna be the first women eliminated :Vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107839846125572097


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

it doesn't even make drew look good, it's just Lesnar distracting his opponent ( something he should do ) isn't he supposed to be the mighty beast or idk what? 
I hope they are building mctynre not to feed him to roman because that's getting tiring now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Yes the IIconics will win the womens tag titles...
> 
> Who am I kidding? They will have a 5 minutes match and then they are gonna be sent back straight to pre-show battle royal where they are gonna be the first women eliminated :Vince2



I still cant believe they are going with Beth/Natty vs Sasha/Bayley. Who the fuck wants to see that match lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One of the worst RAW's of the year, and that is saying a lot given how many bad shows we have been given already.



Mango13 said:


> I still cant believe they are going with Beth/Natty vs Sasha/Bayley. Who the fuck wants to see that match lol


They're gonna add Nia Jax/Tamina and the Iconics for the Fatal 4 Way. Which is just as bad.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> YES! YES! YES! Hopefully that's the outcome at WM.


Disgusting. Just have the guy who's never around dominate everyone. Don't elevate anyone else so Raw can be filler 90 percent of the time. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nothing that Becky has done since Summerslam has broken kayfabe, except if you want to look at her calling out Charlotte for plastic surgery as such.


You got her talking about she's not the type of person the McMahon's like, how Charlotte is the chosen one backstage, how Ronda is only there because she couldn't handle her UFC losses. She's been killing it, but she definitely isn't sticking to kayfabe.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

This fucking company NEEDS to die. It should not have the right to be on the air.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I still cant believe they are going with Beth/Natty vs Sasha/Bayley. Who the fuck wants to see that match lol


And Nia and Tamina. I am sorry but that has pre-show written all over it. They could easily have done a fatal 4 way with Sasha/Bayley, Riotts, IIconics and Mandy and Sonya or Sky Pirates, but nope, we need to have Nia and Tamina and that charisma vacuum Nattie involved :fuck


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ichigo87 said:


> Disgusting. Just have the guy who's never around dominate everyone. Don't elevate anyone else so Raw can be filler 90 percent of the time. Makes perfect sense.


stop replying to trolls tho


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You got her talking about she's not the type of person the McMahon's like, how Charlotte is the chosen one backstage, how Ronda is only there because she couldn't handle her UFC losses. She's been killing it, but she definitely isn't sticking to kayfabe.


That is nowhere near the level of blatantly calling wrestling fake on multiple occasions though. Becky was breaking kayfabe at a level 5 on a scale of 20, Rousey is breaking it at a level 18 or 19. With Becky there was still room to suspend your belief. Rousey makes you embarrassed to be a fan of fake fighting.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins isn't winning at WM.

They literally just had him eat a pin to the guy Roman is going to beat at WM :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Rollins isn't winning at WM.
> 
> They literally just had him eat a pin to the guy Roman is going to beat at WM :lol


I see Rollins losing too. But they can't have the guy lose clean. That would be terrible for Seth. Lesnar needs to resort to fuckery and dirty heel tactics for the first time since his return.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Story wise how the fuck is the guy who got dominated by Drew and beaten by ONE claymore kick supposed to beat Brock Lesnar?

This company cannot book or build guys up for shit. Watch at WM as Seth kicks out 6+ F5s.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Yes the IIconics will win the womens tag titles...
> 
> Who am I kidding? They will have a 5 minutes match and then they are gonna be sent back straight to pre-show battle royal where they are gonna be the first women eliminated :Vince2


They should be lucky I’m not in charge.

They’d be unemployed tomorrow.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The legend of Dave Bautista continues to grow while the rest of Raw continues to suck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Yes the IIconics will win the womens tag titles...
> 
> Who am I kidding? They will have a 5 minutes match and then they are gonna be sent back straight to pre-show battle royal where they are gonna be the first women eliminated :Vince2


The IIconics deserve better for sure. This Tamina/Nia push is just bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That is nowhere near the level of blatantly calling wrestling fake on multiple occasions though. Becky was breaking kayfabe at a level 5 on a scale of 20, Rousey is breaking it at a level 18 or 19.


Yeah it's a higher level no doubt, but it feels like the real issue is folk are wishy washy about kayfabe being broke. Fans in our bubble are all for kayfabe being broke, as long as it's acceptable targets like the McMahons or someone seen as their golden boy/girl. Even toning it down from Ronda look at the response calling Cena a corporate chump who can't wrestle gets vs when Cena hits Styles with an "I didn't need the Indies I was getting money in the big leagues" or the Authority calling Bryan a B plus player got. For me it feels less like folk are actually upset about the word fake being used, and more like folk don't like the fact Ronda who recently became hated is breaking kayfabe, because only the hardcore darlings are allowed to do that in any capacity.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Rousey makes you embarrassed to be a fan of fake fighting.


Not really. Ronda has had a litany of great matches this past year.

Becky hasn’t had an average at best match in years and her worst performances have been worse than Ronda’s too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Story wise how the fuck is the guy who got dominated by Drew and beaten by ONE claymore kick supposed to beat Brock Lesnar?
> 
> This company cannot book or build guys up for shit. Watch at WM as Seth kicks out 6+ F5s.


How long have you been watching wrestling? Everybody knows anything that while you're distracted is super effective.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> How long have you been watching wrestling? Everybody knows anything that while you're distracted is super effective.


 Doesn't make it any less stupid.

The F5 was booked to be the unstoppable move in the company until Roman killed it at WM and then Seth on Raw when he got hit with 20 of them and got back up.

All I'm asking for is some consistency, is that so hard?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth ain't beating Brock cleanly. If he wins he'll have help from someone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natecore said:


> They should be lucky I’m not in charge.
> 
> They’d be unemployed tomorrow.


Cool story bro :anna


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Seth ain't beating Brock cleanly. If he wins he'll have help from someone.


 Roman spear or distraction is his best bet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Doesn't make it any less stupid.


But it's just a part of wrestling regardless of company or quality of stories being told. If you're distracted or you're not in a sanctioned matched, all moves are super effective, it just is what it is. 

I mean you watched the double or nothing rally in Vegas. We both know in normal circumstances Matt reverses the piledriver because Pentagon took to long to hit it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Not really. Ronda has had a litany of great matches this past year.
> 
> Becky hasn’t had an average at best match in years and her worst performances have been worse than Ronda’s too.


That wasn't my point. I am saying that Rousey blatantly calling wrestling fake makes you embarrassed to be a fan. Becky had great matches with both Asuka and Charlotte what the hell are you talking about? Another blatant Becky hater.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Breaking kayfabe is nothing new. It has been happening for decades. Ronda's shoot angle is the worst attempt I've ever seen at it because her storyline is one of the most blatantly fake things I've ever seen in wrestling.

Edge/Matt Hardy was how you properly break kayfabe in wrestling. Whatever the hell they're doing with Ronda is an embarrassment.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Donnie said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> > Seth ain't beating Brock cleanly. If he wins he'll have help from someone.
> ...


That would be so dumb. He's been beating everyone for 5 damn years, is it too much for him to lose clean? Lesnar could say he's leaving right after Mania and they'd still protect him in loss instead of putting a full timer over cleanly. Lesnar must have felony level dirt on Vince, I don't get it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Drew McIntyre/Seth Rollins opening segment + attack

- Sasha Banks/Bayley/Beth Phoenix/Natalya segment + attack

- Drew McIntyre/Seth Rollins pre-match promo + brawl

- Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a boring as hell Raw. I enjoyed Seth's appearances, but that's really about it. Everything else was just there.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That wasn't my point. I am saying that Rousey blatantly calling wrestling fake makes you embarrassed to be a fan. Becky had great matches with both Asuka and Charlotte what the hell are you talking about? Another blatant Becky hater.


It’s easy to have good matches with Auska (even though Ronda has a better match on the ‘19 Rumble show and Charlotte has a better Auska Match from WM ‘18) and Charlotte. 

Go back and watch your girl vs Billie Kay on Smackdown June 19, 2018

She fucking sucked. Worst match I saw in 2018 levels of awful. Ronda has never had even a comparable level of shit match/performance.

And for the record I’d never have let Ronda say most of the crap she has. Ronda is still massively inexperienced and it shows without a filter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Natecore said:


> It’s easy to have good matches with Auska (even though Ronda has a better match on the ‘19 Rumble show and Charlotte has a better Auska Match from WM ‘18) and Charlotte.
> 
> Go back and watch your girl vs Billie Kay on Smackdown June 19, 2018
> 
> ...


Ronda has had awful matches on tv, the post Rumble match she had with Bayley was pretty bad. It's her PPV matches the ones that don't suck because they spent all week rehearsing

Also, never forget


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And to think just to think unless I'm wrong this is 3 weeks before WrestleMania LOL


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Parts of RAW were decent.

Balor/Strowman vs. Lashley/Rush was pretty fun to watch. Largely because of Rush and Strowman.

Elias getting those boos. The dude is gold on the mic.

Dana Brooke sold the arm bar and all well.

I'm all for Beth Phoenix having one more match.

The Revival/Corbin/Apollo backstage was good stuff.

I was enjoying Rollins/McIntyre until that ending.

Please Cena. Save us from a possible Corbin vs. Angle match at Mania.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Natecore said:


> It’s easy to have good matches with Auska (even though Ronda has a better match on the ‘19 Rumble show and Charlotte has a better Auska Match from WM ‘18) and Charlotte.
> 
> Go back and watch your girl vs Billie Kay on Smackdown June 19, 2018
> 
> ...


Literally everything you said here is wrong and incorrect :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> And to think just to think unless I'm wrong this is 3 weeks before WrestleMania LOL


3 weeks before WM and we've got Ronda vs Dana Brooke 2 weeks in a row with Becky and Charlotte nowhere to be found, the challenger to Brock Lesnar jobbing out to Drew "crickets" Mcintyre, and Braun Strowman saying that the SNL hosts hurt his feelings so bad that he's entering the Andre the Giant Battle Royal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107853191658369024


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god WWE uploaded that Dean run-in, so I actually get to see him this week :lol

I guess that's his role now, to make off camera appearances and do live events.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Ronda has had awful matches on tv, the post Rumble match she had with Bayley was pretty bad. It's her PPV matches the ones that don't suck because they spent all week rehearsing
> 
> Also, never forget


Even if she connected Riot’s shit sell would have exposed the match too


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

I was hoping for 1 momment brock was going to come down to the ring and get seth, didnt honestly except that thouugh just only making a distraction. 

but honestly in the last few seconds of brock laughing ...it really made me laugh out loud alot too, i loved that.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Who produced the most entertaining match at Wrestlemania last year?
> 
> Oh yeah...Ronda Rousey.
> 
> Thanks for your input Pavel but on this occasion I don't care (Y)


That match was a genuine cluster-fuck that turned out entertaining, in a circus act type of way. Her last few matches have been far from entertaining and her lack of mic skills are simply pitiful to listen to. 

If you're entertained by watching/hearing her cut lame promos and utilize the same 3 offensive moves each and every match well then more power to you.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So now the whole show and the "Shield brother" who happens to be the no. 1 fucking contender are used to rebuild the Big Dawg's opponent, nice :reigns2


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Underwhelming RAW this week lol. I didnt enjoy much of what happened. Balor randomly tag teams with Braun Stroman to face Lashley and Rush with Rush obviously there to eat the pin. "A Moment of Bliss" continues to be Bliss interviewing a male superstar only to get interrupted by someone else after a few minutes. Will Bliss ever get to wrestle again?

Beth Phoenix comes out with Natalya to announce she's coming out of retirement. But for only one match or what? Ronda Rousey squashed that jobber Dana Brooke again. Only main thing I got out from this was Rousey's husband attacking one of the security guards. Kurt Angle's farewell tour will end with Corbin being his opponent. Lol. Main event match was fine and I was cool with the result. McIntrye is probably going to get his push after Wrestlemania where I hope Lesnar drops the Title.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

We shit on Nia for cold cocking Becky with a right hand and then we shit on Ronda for wiffing on two haymakers against Ruby? :ciampa

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

I actually think the Ronda/Becky/Charlotte storyline has been fantastic so far.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

So Beth Phoenix is coming out of retirement uh?

I guess that rises the number of Wrestlemania matches I'm going to watch this year from 0 to 1.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

lol no Aleister in chicago, I guess is better this way because I don't like him and ricochet as tag team.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Charly is the best thing about WWE these days. Sweet mother of the All-Father!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

"Take No Shit" Ronda Rousey is by far the absolute bet thing going in WWE. Nothing else in this abomination of a company even comes close.

It makes sense that in the Geek Era a woman who has only been in the business for just over a year is the best they have.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m actually intrigued by this Mojo monologue bit they are doing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

As much as I like seeing Drew get a push (he's really good), I really don't see the logic of having him beat Seth barely three weeks before we're meant to buy Seth having a chance against Brock? The timing seems, bad imo.

IDK why WWE insists on having their top babyfaces lose or look weak going into big matches like this, but its getting stupid honestly.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Drew doesn't have it. And it's obvious Ambrose should have been where Rollins is atm. Seth can't carry anything, he's everything that's wrong with modern day wrestling. 

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I’m actually intrigued by this Mojo monologue bit they are doing.


Same here. I wish the live audience would at least give it a chance while they're seeing it on the titantron.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mojo is a cool guy. I met him in person and he was nice as could be. I hope this angle goes somewhere with him.

As for the show, at certain points, I just wanted to fall asleep. It wasn't absolutely awful but it felt like any random RAW, not the Road to Mania. I continue to be impressed by Brock's genius. He gets paid millions to just stand there and smirk but at least the crowd booed him and he's getting the desired reaction from Seth who has now turned into the Shield avenger. About that...

I know WWE doesn't make a lick of sense but I really wish they'd be consistent with the injury angles. Last year, Charlotte destroyed Ronda with a chair and kendo stick but she showed up to RAW the next night. Roman and Dean are too busted up to appear because of an attack by Drew? I get that they're milking Roman's illness but c'mon. He didn't return as a porcelain doll. Also, can they please stop dropping everyone's real name? Drew calling Roman "Joe" would actually mean something and get more of an emotional charge if every character weren't referring to the other by their real names. It's overdone at this point. 

It'll be cool to see Beth Phoenix back in the ring. She and Sasha were the only two who held my interest during that segment.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> "Take No Shit" Ronda Rousey is by far the absolute bet thing going in WWE. Nothing else in this abomination of a company even comes close.
> 
> It makes sense that in the Geek Era a woman who has only been in the business for just over a year is the best they have.


Yet it's a "shame" that Ronda Rousey didn't even come close to being part of the best highlights on Raw the past few weeks (including this one).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I watched the first 20 minutes of RAW on my phone using random Sony headphones. The sound was so good it felt like I was inside the Allstate Arena.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I will say, I do like the heelish talk from Sashaand Bayley. Keep going with that.


----------



## BlackLexusKilla (Mar 15, 2019)

Cheetara86 said:


> I will say, I do like the heelish talk from Sashaand Bayley. Keep going with that.


We need more of them SLAPS. WM season means its time to disrespect errrrrbodddyyy!! lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last nights episode was as bad as Dana Brooke's lips, disgustingly awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think WWE is overestimating how popular Beth Phoenix and the Divas of Doom actually are and I am a little worried that they may put the titles on them as a nostalgia run. With so many women tag teams them getting a chance, I don't know, it doesn't feel right, it is not like they are as popular as Trish/Lita, the Bellas, hell, I would even say that LayCool was more popular. I think Beth would be better on her own than as a part of a tag team with Nattie if I am honest, she is such a charisma black hole that I feel she is dragging her down


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice to see them using Natalya but no need to bring back old relics all the time. Give a title feud to current full time wrestlers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I just realized this morning that McIntyre completely no sold Seth Rollins hitting him 50 times with a chair to start the show during the main event lol, McIntyre got most of the offense in actually hahaha


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This Raw fucking sucked.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Because Vince is an idiot, has nothing to do with Braun. He was on fire and they refused to pull the trigger.


Braun fucking up his basic lines on live tv has everything to do with him, the hell you talking about?

Imagine liking a guy who hasn't had 1 memorable match his 1 promo that's ever been talked about was a botchamania then coming on here and trying to rip Brock. "Buh alease he shows up!" Cornball


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I just realized this morning that McIntyre completely no sold Seth Rollins hitting him 50 times with a chair to start the show during the main event lol, McIntyre got most of the offense in actually hahaha


yeah that was so fucking ridiculous! they are trying to sell him as a monster in just few days after shitting on him for so long lol


----------

